#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-20
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> holas libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> como anda don magu42 
<libertcharrua> que se cuenta
<magu42> aqui andamos , en estas pocas
<magu42> a ver si alguien me dice como se contesta o ayuda a un post como este:
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3143
<libertcharrua> como los dejo el temporal dicen hasta granizo cayó
<magu42> agua hasta en los oidos 
<libertcharrua> humm ni idea
<magu42> tenés que ser mago para saber que está haciendo
<libertcharrua> si ya funciona en win quiere decir que o bien no es compatible con linux o
<libertcharrua> si ya tenia instalñado ubuntu al configurarlo en win
<magu42> porque con un router no hay que hacer nada de nada
<libertcharrua> debe reiniciar dhcp en linux
<magu42> pero dice que puso un  router 
<magu42> y ubuntu se conecta solo a los routers
<libertcharrua> eso me paso a mi con este router
<libertcharrua> como ya tenia instalado ubuntu 
<libertcharrua> y lo configure desde win en la acer d emi hermano 
<libertcharrua> en ubuntu no me entraba
<libertcharrua> entonces reinstale y lo reconocio solo
<libertcharrua> pero si ya esta instalado y no lo instalaste desde ubuntu
<magu42> no tiene sentido!!  el software del router con lo que tengas instaldo en la pc
<libertcharrua> y ubuntu ya estavainstalado
<libertcharrua> debes reiniciar dhcp queera lo que me faltaba hacer a mi
<libertcharrua> te digo que a mi me paso magu42 
<magu42> mirá
<magu42> que loco
<libertcharrua> creo deberia poner en terminal dhcp client
<libertcharrua> para que reinicie
<libertcharrua> y ahí si se activa
<libertcharrua> no era asi a ver algo que ver tenia pero no recuerdo quee xcactamente
<magu42> nunca me pasó, solo conecto y se conecta solo , las pocas veces que lo he usado
<libertcharrua> si magu42 
<libertcharrua> pero si tu ubuntu ya estava marchando sin router y loo conectas a ese router
<libertcharrua> no te anda
<magu42> incorrecto don libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/87013
<magu42> cuando pues el router en modo repeater , le conecte  a ubuntu a ver que hacia y quedó de una
<libertcharrua> que es repeater?
<magu42> un modo en que se pueden poner los routers que tienen por ej dd-wrt
<magu42> o tomato
<magu42> un firmware no oficial
<magu42> pero no se puede poner en todos los routers
<magu42> mas bien en pocos
<libertcharrua> aja
<magu42> googleaste
<libertcharrua> si muy complejo hoy 
<libertcharrua> jeje me tome unas grapamiel
<magu42> uhhhh
<libertcharrua> no es bune momento para ahcer experimentos con mi debian
<magu42> jaja  mejor no 
<libertcharrua> pero a mi me paso como te dije 
<libertcharrua> no podia conectarme desde ubuntu si bien si podia de xp y desde la laptop de mi hermano también
<magu42> normalmente lo haces pelota con tus pruebas , asi que mejor hoy no 
<libertcharrua> jejejjee
<magu42> no sabia que pasaba eso , es bueno saberlo
<magu42> normalmente uno sabe arreglar todo lo que le ha pasado  jeje
<libertcharrua> soy virtuoso en eso rompo lo indestructible sensibilizo a las insensibles 
<libertcharrua> mato inmortales
<libertcharrua> cunado instalas conectado al router si te lo detecta automáticamente y ya tienes internet sin hacer nada de nada
<magu42> estaba pensando linkearle el link ese que me diste , al usuario, pero si no explica cual es la situacion , está dificil
<libertcharrua> voy a probar instalar desconectado el miercoles para ver como se soluciona
<magu42> yo puse el router en cuestion hace unos meses para porbar algo , y mi ubuntu es 10.04 desde que salio y debian igual , o sea ya estaban instaldos de antes
<libertcharrua> el miercoles e s mi libre por eso jejejje antes que preguntes por que el miercoles
<libertcharrua> aah
<magu42> jaja justo iba a eso
<libertcharrua> pah entonces me desconcertaste
<magu42> por eso me extraña
<magu42> al enchufar el rj45  aparecio en red cableada , le di click y listo
<magu42> el modem 3g desaparece , pero ese es otro tema jejeje  
<libertcharrua> si pero tengamos en cuenta que por poco que yo sepa si me paso por algo es quien sabe en que situaciones se da o por que
<magu42> metele alguna coma , porque no entiendo  jaja
<libertcharrua> mira me acuerdo que el que me dijo la solucion era uno que estava ayudando con lo del loco de ubtu uy 
<libertcharrua> era extranjero
<libertcharrua> que queria recuperar eñ founder de ubuntu-uy
<libertcharrua> y hakdark le gano de mano
<libertcharrua> amigo de sofia vitale
<magu42> dkcross
<libertcharrua> como era el nik
<magu42> de El Salvador
<libertcharrua> ahi está ese me dijo
<libertcharrua> lo único que te falto
<libertcharrua> fue reinicar dhcp y me dio el comando pero no recuerdo cual era
<magu42> parece ser este ; sudo /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart
<magu42> segun elarticulo que me diste
<libertcharrua> n debian no me lor econoce
<magu42> cuando el 3g se pone belicoso le hago un   /etc/init.d/network-manager restart y listo
<libertcharrua> root@debian:/home/libertcharrua# /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart
<libertcharrua> bash: /etc/init.d/dhcdbd: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<libertcharrua> root@debian:/home/libertcharrua# 
<magu42> dhcdbd   me suena que está mal
<libertcharrua> cierto
 * magu42 busca en su viejo cuaderno
<magu42> solo tengo anotado un dhclient eth0 para forzar la conección
<anacichero> hola, alguien sabe q tipear en initfram para recuperar inicio normal de un sitema?
<magu42> yo no
<anacichero> fa
<libertcharrua> que hiciste anacichero 
<anacichero> apague y prendi mucho la laptop desde el bot'on
<libertcharrua> hiba a sugerir dhclient magu42 jajja
<anacichero> y me escribi'o /proc/sys/kernel/prof_counter_paraonoid
<magu42> anacichero⟿ eso generalmente corrompe los datos
<anacichero> no prendio mas
<magu42> lo de apagar a prepo
<libertcharrua> ni siquiera enciende?
<libertcharrua> pah lamento no podr ayudar ni idea la verdad
<anacichero> anda barbaro, la estoy usando con un live cd viejo de ubuntu y veo mi disco y todo
<anacichero> pero el sistema normal no me pasa la pantalla negra y me da un prompt que dice initfram
<anacichero> bueno gracias igual
<libertcharrua> no tomes a mal escapa a mi conocimiento
<libertcharrua> si averiguo algo aviso
<anacichero> quit
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, ping
<PabloRubianes> mira quien aparecio
<PabloRubianes> desde ayer esta el merge request...
<PabloRubianes> ejem
<virusuy> de eso te venia a hablar
<PabloRubianes> revento?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> buenas noches primero to all people
<PabloRubianes> ja no se si hay alguien despierto
<libertcharrua> hola  te recontra virusuy 
<virusuy> ando medio a las apuradas estos dias.. dejame ver si puedo hacer que vos aceptes el merge
<PabloRubianes> o dame permisos para esa branch
<virusuy> solo voy ad ecir que estoy probando diariamente gnome3 y esta mucho mejor que Unity
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, viste el codename de la 2.0?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> cual metiste?
<PabloRubianes> la momia
<virusuy> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: +1000000000000
<PabloRubianes> gnome 3 es espantoso... y aparte es enorme tenes que tener 50 pulgadas para ver algo
<virusuy> tas loco
<virusuy> yo con 15.4 veo todo epetacular
<libertcharrua> aguante lxde carajo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, a ver si podes ver hacerlo ahora
<PabloRubianes> fijandome
<PabloRubianes> ahi no me salto el aviso que solo vos podes commitiar ahi...
<PabloRubianes> sigo viendo...
<magu42> jovenes!! uds recien llegan, pero yo me tengo que ir a hacer nono, toy viejito que se va a hacer 
<magu42> ta mañana a todos
<magu42> buenas noches tengan todos
<libertcharrua> nasnoches
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes, pudiste?
<PabloRubianes> toy en eso... 5000 lineas de merge son jajjaja
<virusuy_> bueh, me fui a dormir
<virusuy_> tarea cumplica pal dia de hoy xD
<virusuy_> mañana vuelvo al dark side of the force
<PabloRubianes> dale te aviso que paso ma;ana por char
<PabloRubianes> chat
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<virusuy_> salute
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-21
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> magu42, ud al firme en este boliche
<libertcharrua> siempre apoyando el codo
<iznogud> guenas
<iznogud> que talco
<iznogud> gente
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<iznogud> hola daniel
<danielmato> como estas iznogud ?
<iznogud> bien por aqui en la vuelta
<danielmato> esta super tranquilo hoy
<iznogud> si eso veo
<iznogud> yo entre hace un rato y se ve que la gente esta comiendo
<danielmato> o le erramos al dia, o a la hora, o estan todos muy complicados...
<iznogud> si a veces pasa eso
<danielmato> sip
<iznogud> es dificil coordinar una hora que sirva a todos
<danielmato> es cierto, pero generalmente a eso de 10 y media caen casi todos... recien esta llegando esa hora
<iznogud> esperemos 
<danielmato> hagamos tiempo
<iznogud> eso voy a buscar otro plato de morfi 
<iznogud> je
<iznogud> parezco el nuevo rico comiendo 2 platos
<iznogud> je
<danielmato> que envidia
<danielmato> yo si como platos se me joden los dientes
<iznogud> yo los hago hacer de lomo
<iznogud> tambien de pan de ajo
<iznogud> son lidos y sabroso esos 
<iznogud> platos
<danielmato> opa, asi capaz que me animo
<iznogud> andaaa
<danielmato> ja ja
<libertcharrua> buenas noches gente ilustre de este prestigioso IRC
<danielmato> viste iznogud, ya se va acercando la gente al bailongo
<danielmato> saludos libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> como le va danielmato 
<iznogud> opa termino de comer el hombre
<iznogud> y volvio
<danielmato> aca, viendo comparativas entre tomtom y garmin
<libertcharrua> recién hace un ratito llegue del trabajo y engullí una milanesa con pure
<danielmato> a mi todavia no me toco, estoy esperando que se enfrien las empanadas
<iznogud> andan mal tus cositas libert
<iznogud> milanesa
<iznogud> eso no es moco e pavo che¡¡¡
<iznogud> con respecto al tema tom tom me parece es una maquina
<iznogud> yo he tenido un garmin
<iznogud> y anda bien 
<danielmato> mejor tomtom o garmin?
<iznogud> los chinos a veces se enlentecen
<libertcharrua> jajja y existe no mas eso pense era jodas de danielmato 
<iznogud> y cuando te avisan de doblar y eso
<danielmato> para mi no existen los chinos...
<iznogud> es cuando estas arriba ya
<iznogud> algunas cosas
<iznogud>  si las hacen bien
<iznogud> si no fijate en todo lo que tenes en tu casa
<iznogud> es 99% made in china
<iznogud> jejeje
<danielmato> me refiero a los gps
<danielmato> de marca trululu
<danielmato> no, en casa tengo de todo un poco
<iznogud> a si son malos
<iznogud> yo tengo un cel nokia e72
<iznogud> y tiene gps 
<iznogud> pero si voy muy rapido tambien 
<iznogud> no llega con la info
<iznogud> y eso que usa garmin
<danielmato> mi mujer quiere uno pal auto, porque se complica con las calles, y le da miedo perderse
<iznogud> si esta bueno
<iznogud> me parece garmin una muy biuena opcion
<danielmato> ok
<iznogud> puedes bajar los mapas de mapear
<danielmato> se que es mas facil poder actualizar un garmin que un tomtom
<iznogud> estan actualizados constantemente
<danielmato> o al menos eso me dijeron
<iznogud> si esos no se como son para las act
<iznogud> los garmin 
<iznogud> les bajas de mapear la zona que quieras y los detalles
<danielmato> ok, con eso, y con lo que llevo leido, garmin sin duda
<iznogud> como ser puntos de interes hospitales  estaciones de servicio
<iznogud> puntos peligrosos
<iznogud> hasta radares de la policia
<iznogud> en algunos lados
<danielmato> fantastico
<danielmato> igual, el panda no corre mucho, asi que lo de los radares no me preocupa
<libertcharrua> jajja para evitar los chanchos
<iznogud> aaparte que mapear es un grupo de argentina, latino
<danielmato> pero estaciones de servicio y esas cosas si...
<iznogud> no yanqui
<iznogud> si eso de los radares no se si funciona aca en uruguay
<iznogud> yo no lo probe
<iznogud> pero estaciones
<iznogud> shopping
<iznogud> y puntos de interes
<iznogud> si
<danielmato> para eso es para lo que lo precisa, y para llegar a casa de amigotas
<iznogud> a eso es un tiro entonces 
<iznogud> aparte que creo que el tom tom es un poco mas caribe
<danielmato> aparte de que supongo que te ira diciendo que tan lejos estas del lugar al que vas, mas o menos
<iznogud> si la velocidad
<danielmato> decidido garmin entonces
<iznogud> si doblas mal te vuelve a: recalculando 
<danielmato> fantastico
<danielmato> ideal para mi, la bicha me va a putear a cada rato
<iznogud> pasame tu dir de correo a la mia: iznogud@ubuntu.org.uy
<iznogud> y te mando un escaneo de una comparativa que tengo de esos aparatos
<danielmato> danielmato@ubuntu.org.uy
<danielmato> dale, genial
<iznogud> bien mañana te mando un mail con los datos esos
<danielmato> chas gracias
<danielmato> me viene espectacular
<iznogud> si son practicos 
<iznogud> ahi no tenes escusa pa perderte
<iznogud> je
<danielmato> buenisimo
<iznogud> daniel te mande la info recien
<danielmato> fantastico ya lo veo. muchas gracias
<EduardoR> hola, había algien en el canal?
<danielmato> habemus algunus
<EduardoR> en que andan?
<danielmato> en no mucha cosa
<danielmato> yo decidiendo que garmin le compro a la jefa de la casa
<iznogud> comoo estas eduardo?
<EduardoR> todo bien :)
<EduardoR> lo del sitio en que quedó?
<EduardoR> hace poco actualicé y ya no tenia idea de nada
<EduardoR> no sabí ni que probar
<EduardoR> Garmin, un GPS?
<EduardoR> ta muy perdida?
<iznogud> si es un gps
<iznogud> el garmin es de los mas vistos por aqui
<danielmato> si, el tema es que le da miedo perderse, o entrarle mal a una calle
<EduardoR> Saben si ya están los cd del 11.04?
<iznogud> no se nada ando perdido en estos dias
<PabloRubianes> hola
<danielmato> mr PabloRubianes 
<iznogud> este es el dueño
<iznogud> si sabe el 
<danielmato> justo, preguntaban por los cd 11.04
<PabloRubianes> como andas danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> ya quedo la 1.0 del sitio... ahora todos los que tengan blog pasenme la feed y una foto de 48px x 48px
<danielmato> aca, sobreviviendo a una mala desinstalacion de lamp
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, que te paso?
<danielmato> instale lamp, pero no me dejaba entrar al localhost, algun que otro drama con phpmyadmin y ahora la cosa esta leeeeeeenta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pasa la mia
<SergioMeneses> xD
<danielmato> creo que le erre en algun lado al dar permisos en /etc y macanee todo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, lo mejor es seguir el tutorial de help.ubuntu.com
<danielmato> y cuando intento reinstalar, vuelve el problema, porque no se "andestá" el archivo de conf del php
<PabloRubianes> hay uno que se llama apachephpmysql
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<danielmato> sip, pero le erre en algun lado y ahora marche al pan
<danielmato> creo que va a ser mejor reinstalar fresquito, ya que el home lo vengo arrastrando desde lucid...
<PabloRubianes> si reinstalas todo?
<EduardoR> lo peor es cuando buscas en google y todas son respuestas para tarados
<danielmato> si, es lo que pense, pero desde el formateo de disco y de ahi para aca
<danielmato> creo que es alguna cosa de cuando lo tuve instalado en maverick
<danielmato> y no recuerdo el pass que usaba entonces...
<EduardoR> y hacerlo en una maquina virtual?
<danielmato> eso no, los linuxeros de verdad instalamos y ejecutamos (pero tenemos respaldo de todo)...
<EduardoR> yo sistematicamente olvido el pass de mysql  :(
<danielmato> y despues reinstalamos y reincidimos
<danielmato> creo que viene por ahi, el phpmyadmin me patea, el apache me patea (por suerte no tiene un tomahawk)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, lo mejor es ponerle el mismo que el del root :P
<danielmato> despues de dar todos los permisos localhost me manda  a pasear...
<EduardoR> yo, hoy reinstalé una maquina que no levantaba el fs.  Reinstalé sin formatear y allí me di cuenta que tendría que haber hecho un fsck desde el principio 
<danielmato> ese es el otro problema, no lo anote, asi que si por alguna razon pierdo el control del sistema, a reinstalar todo, me olvide el pass del root
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, lo mejor es cambiar el host para una carpeta en el home... si lo jodes no pasa nada porque la carpeta se borra y listo... en donde te dije dicen como
<danielmato> ok, ahora lo veo
<PabloRubianes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<danielmato> para colmo de males, hice un enlace simbolico a /etc/www y creo que ahi la termine de macanear
<danielmato> pero si no le erro, ¡como aprendo?
<EduardoR> yo prefiero hacerle chown al /var/www
<danielmato> es lo que hice, pero se ve que no funco bien...
<danielmato> o sea, segui una receta guardada que siempre me resulto, pero esta vez algo misteriosamente fallo...
<danielmato> digo misteriosamente, porque no tengo idea de en que le erre, cosa buena es saber por donde viene el error
<EduardoR> enlace simbolico a /etc/www??? será /var/www?
<EduardoR> en etc tendrás apache2, mas bien
<danielmato> en que cuernos estoy pensando... si a /var/www
<danielmato> estaba pensando en eso, y mande fruta
<EduardoR> por un momento dije, nunca metí mano en ese directorio, me falta!!!!
<danielmato> ahora ya no esta tampoco ahi, porque lo hice pelota
<EduardoR> ese no tiene nada importante, se crea vacío y sirve
<danielmato> en fin, de todos modos, como soy reincidente volvi con gnome 3, me anda mejor la grafica...
<EduardoR> ahora, la pass de root, creía que no era conveniente, porque luego hay que ponerla en los fuentes que usan la base de datos, me perdí de algo?
<danielmato> pero tengo un catereté que ni te cuento, la pobre compu pide su disco de suse original a grito pelado
<danielmato> yo me perdi la pass de root...
<EduardoR> y no la recuperás desde un cd live? o estoy viendo demasiada tele?
<danielmato> sin el pass del root creo que no podes recuperarlo...
<danielmato> en fin, que es bueno de vez en cuando instalar todo fresquito de nuevo
<PabloRubianes> che cuando va a ser la reunion presencial?
<EduardoR> les cuento que yo le estoy dando bastante a Mint 11, si lo siento mucho...
<danielmato> este mes no hemos tenido reunion ninguna, y quedan solo 10 dias
<PabloRubianes> si capaz que lo dejamos para el 2 ponele
<PabloRubianes> ahi hay plata jjejeje
<danielmato> puede ser
<EduardoR> ta bueno
<PabloRubianes> nos juntamos en algun lado a comer o algo asi... les parece?
<libertcharrua> me anotooooooooo
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, te venis?
<danielmato> andiamo!!!
<libertcharrua> ah no no me anoto
<libertcharrua> tengo que trabajar
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, pueden armar algo alla tambien
<libertcharrua> el 2 cae sabado
<libertcharrua> por que habrá que trabajar 
<libertcharrua> un algoritmo para calcular los nueros del 5 de oro?
<danielmato> lo mas facil es echarle la culpa a los padres, si mis viejos hubieran sido ricos...
<libertcharrua> ah cierto
<EduardoR> For i=1 to ULTIMO: Print i: NEXT
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa o se te podria haber ocurrido hacer facebook tambien
<libertcharrua> jjajjajajja capaz abortaban si eran ricos
<EduardoR> algunos numero sobran, pero los del 5 de oro, salen
<libertcharrua> si inventar una boludez que le guste a todo el mundo es otra
<EduardoR> y yo pensaba que te habías hecho rico haciendo podcast
<EduardoR> por eso no los hicistes mas...
<danielmato> hay que pegarle a algo que le guste a google!!!!!!!
<libertcharrua> jajajaja podras creer que nadie solicito publicidad
<libertcharrua> pensaba hacer un videopodcast
<libertcharrua> "chicas de la noche"
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, es esa!
<danielmato> claro que es esa, cualquier boludez que les guste vale un toco de guita
<EduardoR> o a Microsoft, tanto da
<danielmato> vale tambien para mocosoft o facebook
<PabloRubianes> facebook todavia no compra cosas...
<danielmato> si viene con plata capaz y saludo bien al ballmer
<PabloRubianes> pero google si
<libertcharrua> balmer senti decir tiene un mansion en la barra
<PabloRubianes> vieron que ya salio ff5
<PabloRubianes> lo que no se es cual es la diferencia con el 4
<libertcharrua> los bugs?
<EduardoR> vieron que encontraron un fallo grave en el webgl de FF4, ya hay que apagarlo
<danielmato> eso no sabia nada
<EduardoR> pueden capturarte la pantalla
<danielmato> a la pelota
<libertcharrua> glup
<PabloRubianes> ahora van a ver que ff empieza a enfocarse mas en linux... hoy salio mark diciendo que se "podria venir" chrome
<EduardoR> http://alertas-certuy.csirt-antel.com.uy/alarmas/alerta.php?id=730
<danielmato> si algo de eso lei
 * libertcharrua va a  bañarse
<EduardoR> lo mas gracios es que el reporte de aqui dice "Adobe recomienda pasar WbGL al estado no habilitado"
<danielmato> bastante abandonados nos tienen los de mozilla
<EduardoR> y es mozilla, no adobe
<PabloRubianes> la ultima vez que dijeron que se podria venir algo... volo gnome-shell... se viene ubuntu browser
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<danielmato> esa me gusto
<EduardoR> good!
<PabloRubianes> de ultima mejor porque no voy a tener que instalar chrome a mano
<danielmato> chromium... 
<PabloRubianes> en el articulo decia chrome
<PabloRubianes> google chrome
<EduardoR> pregunta boluda, en cromium ya funciona Flash, nunca probé eso
<danielmato> me refiero a que prefiero a chromium
<PabloRubianes> si pero no se a mi google no me molesta... por lo menos no son tan malos
<EduardoR> Uno se queda con la idea de que una vez no andaba, y pasan los años y quizás ya no es así
<danielmato> se que anda bien html 5
<danielmato> dont be evil
<EduardoR> al 100% HTML5 no anda ninguno, que yo sepa
<danielmato> todavia no, pero chrome y chromium son los que estan mejor
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si los del w3c no se deciden mas a terminar el protocolo y dicen que tienen para unos a;os
<danielmato> al menos podes ver los videos de youtube sin tener flash instalado
<PabloRubianes> 2014 o algo asi
<danielmato> ojo, yo no lo tengo probado ya que tengo instalado flash
<EduardoR> es que el draft lo estan manejando mientras hacen los browser, la w3c con mozilla, Microsoft, Adobe
<EduardoR> y cada uno tira un poquito para su lado
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero siguen asi y lo unico que hacen es crear problemas en vez de soluciones... 
<PabloRubianes> la w3c dice el protocolo es este y listo... despues en cada navegador se ve diferente
<EduardoR> tengo entendido que hay representantes de cada browser
<EduardoR> pero si ninguno logró hacer funcionar por completo ni lo que dice el draft, es porque la cosa es complicada
<EduardoR> para mi con los CSS, se fueron al carajo y nadie sabe que repercute que en que lado
<PabloRubianes> bueno me las tomo me duermo
<PabloRubianes> quedamos para el 2? empezamos a armar eso?
<EduardoR> antes era todo bien clarito, ahora hay trampas para todo
<EduardoR> si, dale
<danielmato> me gusta ir armando lo del 2
<EduardoR> donde?
<PabloRubianes> en algun lugar donde vendan cerveza y comida
<PabloRubianes> no?
<danielmato> pizzeria
<PabloRubianes> lo hacemos de noche
<danielmato> me parece mejor
<danielmato> sin wifi
<EduardoR> pizzeria con wifi?
<EduardoR> :S
<danielmato> no se
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> no se... capaz que sin, y hacemos una reunion social?
<PabloRubianes> o con?
<PabloRubianes> no se....
<PabloRubianes> :S
<danielmato> como quieran
<PabloRubianes> pa mi es lo mismo
<EduardoR> si, todo bien
<EduardoR> era para jorobar
<danielmato> yo no tengo drama
<EduardoR> lo importante es la pizza y la cerveza :P
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien
<PabloRubianes> bueno nos escribimos
<PabloRubianes> saludos!!
<danielmato> dale
<EduardoR> byes!
<danielmato> descansa
<PabloRubianes> avisen y ponemos avisos en el super sitio nuevo :P
<danielmato> yo tambien me voy despidiendo
<danielmato> me toca tambien dormir un ratito
<danielmato> si puedo me doy una vuelta mañana
<PabloRubianes> si yo igual
<danielmato> saludos y nos vemos (charlamos)
<EduardoR> intento, yo me olvido...
<EduardoR> me fui tambien
<EduardoR> exit
<EduardoR> quit
<libertcharrua> quit
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ con /  jaja
<magu42> andaba perdido , recien llego
<magu42> el quit va con /    antes
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> lo hice despues
<magu42> como andas?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu
<magu42> bien, recien me siento en la pc leyendo el log
<libertcharrua> si todos los comandos irc van con / o los 3 que conozco al menos
<libertcharrua> cenando?
<magu42> parece que tenemos jodita el 2
<magu42> sip cenando
<libertcharrua> o justo benias a apagar el pc jejej
<magu42> nahhh
<libertcharrua> jodio mucho el granizo el otro dia por ahí?
<magu42> lo dejo correr siempre   y a veces con un shutdown -h minutos      jajaja
<libertcharrua> dicen que cayó piedra
<magu42> nah pura agua pero mucha
<libertcharrua> a si hago igual cunado me pongo a oir a dolina o ver una pelicula
<magu42> no siempre estoy acá , soy medio bot jeje
<magu42> pero la pc está en el canal siempre
<magu42> me acabo de enterar que el mes que viene me dan de baja el 3g de movistar  , porque los señores no van a dar mas el servicio libre
<libertcharrua> pahh
<magu42> así nada mas
<libertcharrua> cunado tenias todas las repsuestas te cambian las preguntas
<magu42> o sea adsl de antel 
<libertcharrua> si verdad
<magu42> tantos años luchando con el 3g y haciendo posts y ayudando gente 
<magu42> ahora paso a ser uno mas  jajaja
<libertcharrua> jajjaja ya te sentias importante
<magu42> claro  jajaja
<magu42> el adsl  es solo conectar y funciona
<libertcharrua> si verdad esocualquier boludo
<libertcharrua> no tiene gracia
<magu42> osea ahora lo que me queda para divertirme es hacer un bondin con los wep que tengo a la vuelta para tener una bajada de varios megas
<magu42> en algo tengo que entretenerme que sea medio ilegal
<libertcharrua> mientras tu familia sufre jaja
<magu42> bonding*
<magu42> ni se enteran de nada
<magu42> mientras todo funcione ni se enteran
<magu42> si hay 1 mega de bajada o 4 les dá igual...  facebook anda con poco  jaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no te pongas a googlear que es bondin    jajaja
<libertcharrua> jaja
<libertcharrua> que ? estas espiando mi pc?? como adivinaste
<libertcharrua> man life como raul el frikye jajjaa
<magu42> nah no hago nmaps ni esas yerbas a nadie
<magu42> nunca lo hize , ni lo volveré a hacer  jeje
<libertcharrua> no lo googleo no lo googleo
<libertcharrua> lo anoto pa despues jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> mentira , somos grosos googleadores los dos  jaja
<libertcharrua> justo hablaban de eso hoy acá
<libertcharrua> de un error crítico en firefox 4
<libertcharrua> que permitia tomar imagenes de escritorio
<magu42> si leí el log cuando entré
<magu42> pero no uso FF
<libertcharrua> ah cierto que andascon cualquiero menos con la plebe
<magu42> ahora estoy usando opera como siempre , chromium , midori y iceweasel  jje
<libertcharrua> asi que tambien fumas 
<libertcharrua> e iceweasel
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<magu42> me mata chromium sobre lmde me mata
<libertcharrua> anda bien?
<magu42> 22 pulgadas de navegador , me impresiona
<magu42> es rapido  ocupa toda la pantalla  
<libertcharrua> y los otros navegadores que pasa en 22 pulgadas?
<magu42> nada , andan igual . pero al no tener un panel arriba , impresiona lo que rinde el monitor
 * magu42 cree que al final va a terminar en LMDE
<magu42> debian testing con un escritorio fijo que no cambia
<libertcharrua> a mi me gusta cambiar de vez en cuando
<magu42> salvo que debian se quede con gnome 2xx para siempre , cosa que dudo
<libertcharrua> pero voy a dejar debian y probar distros mas exóticas aprender slackware a full
<libertcharrua> algun dia pasara gnome 3 a testing seguro
<magu42> ya me cansé de los cambios , estoy viejito,  quiero que todo esté donde yo sé que está  jaja
<magu42> aguante clem lefevre!!!  y Mint  y ese escritorio que no sé como se llama  
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ a un paso de irse con los locos de gentoo   jeje
<libertcharrua> jajja 
<libertcharrua> tizoc dijo varias veces usar arch 
<libertcharrua> conoci uno que usaba crux 
<magu42> arch es una bosta , tiene todo los repositorios sin firmar
<libertcharrua> en la cual se basa arch
<magu42> prefiero gentoo ,  compilar todo , a lo macho
<libertcharrua> nunca me puse a investigar para que sirven las dichosas firmas ni siquiera entioendo que son
<magu42> si me leen los guasos que entran a trollear me van a amar
<magu42> significa que cualquier nabo sube un paquete y andá a saber que tiene
<libertcharrua> ah ok jaja
<magu42> los mantenedores de los paquetes tipo debian o ubuntu no confian en nadie , revisan el codigo linea por linea antes de subirlo
<libertcharrua> me mande un pequeño flame sin consecuencias en es-debian
<magu42> justo ahi  jaja
<magu42> te van a adorar,  todos lo talibnes
<libertcharrua> http://www.esdebian.org/foro/46870/hacer-que-programas-usuario-funcionen-otro-usuario
<libertcharrua> nada grave ni mosquearon
<magu42> todavia tengo para años con gnome clasico con debian, porque lo dejaré en stable hasta que deje de existir
<magu42> debian +1
<magu42> a ver
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ te gusta entrar a la jaula de los leones , y pegarles con un palito
<magu42> tambien vos!!
<libertcharrua> jejej pero no paso nada no me toman en serio :(
<magu42> pd:  lindo avatar ese ojo
<magu42> están muy castigados !!
<libertcharrua> uno que hacia manuales de gimp en su blog es-debian lo confecciono y me lo agarre
<libertcharrua> lo puso creative commors
<libertcharrua> y use de ese derecho jeje
<magu42> actualizacion de debian estable 8.5  megas  jeje
<magu42> actualizando
<libertcharrua> a ver yo
<magu42> y todo perl   o sea nada importante para mi
<magu42> peor vos estás en testing no?  libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> stable
<magu42> ahhhh  
<magu42> yo igual
<libertcharrua> 14,6 mb
<magu42> anda todo , telefonos impresoras camaras y todas las porquerias que trae mi hija y anda todo , para que quiero testin ??
<libertcharrua> perl también
<libertcharrua> como decia un sensei de karate
<libertcharrua> mejor tenerlo y no precisarlo que necesitarlo y no tenerlo
<libertcharrua> eso sobre cunado le preguntaron si alguna vez habia usado el karate en la calle
<libertcharrua> jajjjaa las porquerias de tu hija
<libertcharrua> jajajaa
<magu42> trae toda clase de mier---  con las amigas telefonos , camaras y demases y el debian se las banca tranquilo
<magu42> en lenny no era igual
<libertcharrua> lennyn comunista
<magu42> bueno , yo soy muy vago e instalo el dvd 1 con repositorios non free  o sea un ubuntu pero estable   jaja
<libertcharrua> no queria esas porquerias capitalistas
<libertcharrua> jajjaja a ta bueno
<libertcharrua> estuve tentado a bajarme todos los dvds pero al pedo teniendo internet
<libertcharrua> che nos fijamos de los otros trolls pero nosotros hacemops food hablando de debian ajjaaj
<magu42> el dve 1  hasta el centro de software de ubuntu instala  jejej
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> o flood nos e como se dice
<libertcharrua> cierto jajaja
<magu42> si flood
<libertcharrua> en un tiempo hasta tenia el logo de ubuntu
<magu42> aparte debian es como ubuntu , si hablaramos de red hat todavia  jaja
<libertcharrua> si tienes razón 
<libertcharrua> hay quie repsetar al papi
<magu42> hoy dia no le veo diferencia sustancial, tengo los dos , entro a los dos , dependiendo de como me agarre y todo igual
<magu42> el notebook solo debian y xp que está de adorno , debian lo hace volar
<libertcharrua> debian= ubuntu sin unity??
<magu42> y si!!
<magu42> unity lo unico que hace es pedirte tremenda tarjeta de video (que mi note no tiene)  o sea ,,  pa´que?
<magu42> como dicen los ingleses
<magu42> lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno
 * magu42 cree que su proximo paso en el delirio , es ir a gentoo :-)
<libertcharrua> jujuuu
<magu42> mahhhh
<libertcharrua> jueraaa de aqui
<magu42> debian pa todo el mundo
<libertcharrua> anda a gentoo uy con tus amiguitos
<magu42> jajajajaj
<libertcharrua> lleva raid
<magu42> amigos tuyos dirás , y de hace años
<libertcharrua> por las polillas digo estan bravas
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> lo peor es que los conocés  en serio
<magu42> que manga de locos esos muchachos
<libertcharrua> concerlo en serio como?
<libertcharrua> enpersona ni idea quienes son
<libertcharrua> mira este hitaso 
<magu42> bueno........ en persona no , claro
<magu42> ni falta que hace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D23guspYoZw&feature=related
<magu42> pero vos entrás al canal de ellos y te dicen ..........  hola libertcharrua ? como andas?  tanto tiempo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> saca la mano antonio!!!!   jaja
<libertcharrua> :)
<libertcharrua> jajjaja
<libertcharrua> y eso que tizoc, según el me ignora por completo le soy toalmente indiferente
<magu42> y paré mis blues por eso, casi me dá algo
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<magu42> te dijo eso?
<libertcharrua> mnenos malñ estoy acá 
<libertcharrua> una vez en culturalibredigital lo dijop
<libertcharrua> yo pregunte (en ese tiemnpo hacia podcasts yo) si hbaia alguien de uruguay que hiciera software libre 
<libertcharrua> y me dijeron habla con tizoc
<libertcharrua> yo dije
<libertcharrua> mejor no creo no me tiene mucha estima
<libertcharrua> y salto al rato
<libertcharrua> con que no me tenia presente para nada etc....
<libertcharrua> esa misma noche me pesadeo tanto
<libertcharrua> que tube que deciorle
<libertcharrua> dijiste que me ignorabas sigue haciendolo por favor
<magu42> a mi me dan pena esos muchachos , son unos genios en serio , y no saben que hacer con lo que saben!!
<magu42> ya quisera saber la mitad de lo que saben ellos!!
<magu42> al final son lamentables
<magu42> algun dia me encantaria encontarme con alguien que me diga ,  yo soy tizoc!!   
<magu42> ahhh sos vos flaco
<magu42> vamos a tomar una 
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<magu42> y hablemso
<libertcharrua> pero no debe ser flaco
<magu42> hablemos
<libertcharrua> pasan sentados frente a un monitor ahce años
<magu42> ahhhhh  gordo y con granos 
<libertcharrua> deben estar gordos
<magu42> jajaj
<libertcharrua> aunque fcr es flaco
<magu42> puro pelo ese flaco  jaja
<libertcharrua> el tio cosa si
<magu42> jajaj
<magu42> está ahora en debian-uy  peronunca habla nadie ahi
<libertcharrua> si ya en la pagina vieja no habia mucha movida
<magu42> ahora hay una nueva
<libertcharrua> una larga ausencia  una mala vuelta con material copy pasteado y en ingles encima
<libertcharrua> si volvieron hace tres años y recien ahora empieza a moverese algo
<libertcharrua> o 2 no recuerdo
<magu42> solo escribiron virusuy y barbanegra , que lo conociohace poco y casi mie muero con ese loco ,
<magu42> es un elemento de cagarse de risa
<magu42> está muy pasado jaja
<magu42> pero es un buen botija
<libertcharrua> a si? muy divertido en persona?
<magu42> si
<magu42> barba de 40 cm y cabeza afeitada
<libertcharrua> uuuuh jajajjaj
<magu42> mas pañuelo en la cabeza onda pirata color lila
<libertcharrua> gay
<libertcharrua> sin prejuicios eeeeh
<magu42> no  ni ahi
<libertcharrua> jajjaaja
<magu42> si lo ves es un pirata
<libertcharrua> drogadicto entonces pero nno soy prejuicioso jajaa
<magu42> le falta el barco
<libertcharrua> naah es joda
<libertcharrua> no sea lea el log y se enfade
<magu42> bue , no sé lo que se fuma
<magu42> es muy discutidor eso si
<libertcharrua> apt-get install salerno
<libertcharrua> pa no empedarme no le doy permisos de ejecución
<magu42> si nosotros somo fanaticos del SL  , el es peor , se fija si hay blobs en todo  jajajaja
<libertcharrua> aja medio contrera? con fundamento supongo
<magu42> si , sabe un monton
<libertcharrua> resumen de blob? 
<libertcharrua> a ya 
<magu42> son los pedazos de codigo que están en binario y no se sabe que tienen como tienen uguntu por ej
<magu42> y no tiene debian
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> aja 
<magu42> ubuntu*    perdon
<libertcharrua> jeje veneno puro
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lkbQW6k6uw esto si esta bueno
<magu42> bueno libertcharrua siendo las 1:38
<libertcharrua> ok 
<libertcharrua> nono
<magu42> me tendré que ir a dormir
<libertcharrua> a tomar la leche y a dormir
<magu42> eso dice mi esposa
<magu42> que es la que manda
<magu42> jja
<libertcharrua> como? manda tu mujer?
<magu42> Acido un gusto libertcharrua 
<magu42> bien . 
<magu42> rompiendo las  bolas como toda esposa
<magu42> que esperabas?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> pero solo sería un pichi de carro
<magu42> o sea no me  quejo
<libertcharrua> hay que hacer como en los paises civilizados afganistan por ejemplo
<libertcharrua> buenas noche magu42  saludos al componente familiar
<libertcharrua> qsl
<magu42> qsl  libertcharrua  desde este qth
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> 10.4
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-22
<libertcharrua> si hacen un picnic del dia de la primavera; ¿por que no hacer uno bajo techo de dia del invierno?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-24
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como andan
<libertcharrua> magu42,  adinet me envió hoy un correo  avisandome del aniversario del nacimiento de artigas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ como andas?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu que cuentas
<magu42> si a mi tambien me envió el correo
<magu42> bien , con frio :-(
<libertcharrua> che le agregue subtitulos permaentes a una peli con mncoder
<libertcharrua> hast  ahora mncoder no me ah defraudado jejej
<magu42> mncoder,  ni de nombre , pero si hace 
<magu42> lo que tiene que hacer
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> jajja
<magu42> es para eso?
<libertcharrua> no se como no le han puesto entorno gráfico 
<magu42> jajaja   es en modo texto?
<libertcharrua> todo lo que sea unir peliculas cambiar formatos
<libertcharrua> si en linea de comandos
 * magu42 googlea
<libertcharrua> que pitivi ni avidemux
<magu42> es este http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MEncoder    ??
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> pero podria separarse de mplayer jajejej es muy funcional por si solo
<magu42> yo por ahi no he incursionado (videos)
<magu42> pero se que has hecho varios videotutoriales
<magu42> y que te gusta ese tema :-)
<libertcharrua> si esta bueno
<libertcharrua> ahora me habia pedido la amiga de mi pima que le bajara un peli
<libertcharrua> y le ytube que poner subtitulos
<magu42> ahhh sirve para eso también , claro
<magu42> yo por ahora sigo dedicado de lleno al gimp  , lo mio son las imagenes fijas
<magu42> he hecho cosas muy interesantes , terrible herramienta
<libertcharrua> jejje si verdad que andas haciendo?
<magu42> no conozco el photoshop , nunca lo vi  pero el gimp hace de todo
<libertcharrua> tantoa años ahí delante de uno
<magu42> edicion de fotografias 
<libertcharrua> y ni idea de pa que servia jajaj
<magu42> familiares y otras 
<libertcharrua> yo solo lo usaba cuando habia que escalar alguna imagen
<magu42> algunos fondos de pantalla para subir despues al sitio
<magu42> escalar es una de muchas herramientas que tiene
<magu42> lleva tiempo entender todo lo que hace 
<magu42> solo en pinceles encontré en debianart 1200  para bajar
<libertcharrua> pinceles? como asi?
<magu42> si, son  piceles pero con un formato especifico
<libertcharrua> pincelespara el gimp?
<magu42> http://todogimp.com/?q=pinceles
<magu42> http://www.techzilo.com/gimp-brushes/
<magu42> y la otra la perdí de momento 
<libertcharrua> 1042 euros una licencia de fotoshop
<magu42> como no lo conozco , no sé si es mejor que el gimp
<magu42> igual leonardo da vinchi  usaba unas herramientas de lastima . y ??    jajaja
<magu42> lo que importa es el artesano
<libertcharrua> jajjaja ciertamente
<magu42> o sea para mi es lo mismo , un payaso use lo que use  jajaja
<libertcharrua> o velazquez que tenia una pintura practicamente fotográfica
<libertcharrua> is eso siempre dije
<magu42> y usaba un pincelito de morondaga
<libertcharrua> yo con un ferrari seria un boludo con ferrary
<magu42> morondanga
<magu42> jajaja  pero con ferrari!!!!!!!
<libertcharrua> mira
<libertcharrua> habia uno cunado yo era guacho
<libertcharrua> que tenia terrible auto la plata del mundo
<libertcharrua> en la pizzeria andaba copn tres o cuatro mujeres 
<libertcharrua> y quedaba el loco solo y 4 platos vacios al rededor
<libertcharrua> las mujeres que andavan con el decian
<libertcharrua> es  buenísimo pero terrible opa
<libertcharrua> yo por suerte nunca tube plata jaajaja si no ewra lo mismo
<magu42> moraleja......
<magu42> mejor  interesante  que un nabo , por mas guita que tengas
<libertcharrua> sabelo que si
<libertcharrua> las minas se casan con los platudos
<libertcharrua> pero con quien ......?
<magu42> nahhh  las minas se casas con los mas interesantes aunque sean unos pelados jeje
<magu42> pero si es interesante y con plata  mejor!!
 * libertcharrua se ausento para comprar puchos
<magu42> vicio maldito!!!!!!!!
 * libertcharrua gusta del buen cine esta viendo barry lyndon de a ratos
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> guau la aprt del duelo
<libertcharrua> barry es el interesante en la peli
<libertcharrua> y mataba a los que pretendian a su am,ada jajja
<magu42> ni idea ahi.  no miro cine
<libertcharrua> asi cualquiera la pobre no tiene mas remedio si quiere casarse
<magu42> jjajaja
<libertcharrua> che estan buenos los pinceles
<libertcharrua> gracias magu42 
<libertcharrua> como se te ocurrió buscar eso?
<magu42> es le estoy dando al gimp en serio jeje
<libertcharrua> paah hay unos pinceles de rayos
<magu42> en un foro un pinta decia que el photoshop era mejor porque tenia no se cuantos piceles
<libertcharrua> me mate recortando un rayo que queria de una foto
<magu42> entonces me puse buscar 
<libertcharrua> jajjaj te atacó el amor propio jaja
<magu42> ahhh  viste el del rayo!!
<magu42> sip
<libertcharrua> no sabes el trabajo que pase para tenr el rayo como yo queria
<libertcharrua> n png
<libertcharrua> y resulta que hay pinceles que me hacian el laburo jaaja
<magu42> lo unico  malo es que te los junta todos en "pinceles" , o sea necesitas otro monitor para tenerlo todos a la vista
<magu42> y pense que los ordenaba pero no
<libertcharrua> es lo que le critican agimp si la interfaz
<libertcharrua> por lo demás en todos lados piensan lo mismo que tu lo que importa es el diseñador no el programa
<libertcharrua> y estoy totalmente de acuerdo
<magu42> ciertamente!!
<magu42> en la EUCD  "escuela universitaria de diseño" están usando gimp
<magu42> educass  es uno de los que anda ahi , amigo/socio de eduardoR
<libertcharrua> eso en montevideo supongo
<magu42> si, donde era la carcel Miguelete
<magu42> pertenecia a UTU , ahora a la universidad
<libertcharrua> paah y trae cursos específicos estoy viendo uno para capas explícitamente
<magu42> ahi es todo diseño grafico e industrial, fué donde hicimos FLISOL
<libertcharrua> selente che
<libertcharrua> jeje no te  imaginas las que pase para recortar un rayo
<libertcharrua> a mano
<libertcharrua> porque por saturaion y umbral no quedaba como yo queria
<libertcharrua> desaturación 
<magu42> si por desturación no funciona podés probar con la selección de color , si es que el rayo tiene un solo color
<magu42> o por el color de fondo y después invertir la seleccion
<libertcharrua> habian partes del rayo que no quedaban
<libertcharrua> o quedaba demasiado del entorno
<magu42> hay varias maneras pero un rayo de verdad deber se dificil por las diferencias de color que tiene naturalmente
<magu42> debe*
<libertcharrua> claro ese era el problema
<magu42> igual le vas sacando por capas , en cada capa le sacas algo
<libertcharrua> la única manera es mucho zoom mucha goma mucha varita y mucho ctrl z
<magu42> el trabajo de edición lleva paciencia y pulso
<libertcharrua> a grandes rasgos le quitraba mucho con la selección de color pero para dejar solo el rayo con la transparencia era un huevo
<magu42> el otro dia estaba editando un ojo y lo tenia de 25cm de diametro
<libertcharrua> a grandes rasgos le quitaba mucho con la selección de color pero para dejar solo el rayo con la transparencia era un huevo
<magu42> jajaja  es asi el tabajo de edicion
<magu42> lleva horas 
<magu42> las transparencias son la clave , y las mascaras de capa también , tenés que dominar eso bien de bien
<libertcharrua> en un blog de es-debian uno explicaba como hacia los sables laser en video es algo similar creo
<libertcharrua> si capa y canales alfa
<libertcharrua> es esencial creo yo
<magu42> eso
<magu42> tenés que practicarlo hasta que lo hagas sin pensat
<magu42> pensar*
<magu42> y depués acordarte de memoria lo que hacen todos los filtros   jajaja
<magu42> hay que probar uno por uno y todas sus combinaciones
<magu42> es un programa groso, no se domina en poco tiempo
<libertcharrua> paah alucinado estoy una compañera de trabajo me comento hoy que
<victortyau> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> estaba haciendo segundo año de analista de sistemas
<victortyau> saludos desde panama
<magu42> salvo que seas un iluminado y memorioso
<libertcharrua> buenas noches victortyau 
<magu42> hola victortyau 
<victortyau> buenas noches ubunteros
<libertcharrua> che magu42  te presento a victortyau  de panama
<victortyau> un gusto
<magu42> mucho gusto don victortyau 
<victortyau> conocer mas charruas
<victortyau> bueno soy joven 
<libertcharrua> victortyau, estavamos habalndo de las bondades de gimp
<victortyau> apenas soy un pibito
<libertcharrua> anda no te hagas el pendex jajja
<victortyau> veo que libertcharrua es un amante de soft libre
<magu42> justo hoy que estamos lo mas veteranos :-(
<libertcharrua> 26 tienes no?
<victortyau> quisiera tener ese amor
<victortyau> 27
<victortyau> hola magu42
<libertcharrua> que te flata pa los 36 que tengo yo jaja
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> falta*
<victortyau> bueno 10 son 10
<magu42> nada,  un ratito
<libertcharrua> che magu42 empezo pidiemdome consejos a mi y ahora me da clases
<magu42> si 20 años no es nada!!  dice el tango
<magu42> jajaja   clases..........
<magu42>  MAXIMA LINUXERA:
<victortyau> si libertcharrua
<victortyau> yo creo que libertcharrua absorve todo el conocimiento
<magu42> Todos somos ignorantes de Gnu/linux , solo que ignoramos cosas diferentes
<victortyau> y despues se hace mas y mas fuerte
<libertcharrua> mas o menos
<victortyau> si claro che
<libertcharrua> juas esta buena esa magu42 
<victortyau> sos un campeon
 * magu42 anda iluminado hoy
<magu42> pero solo hoy
 * libertcharrua se posterna ante magu42 
<magu42> pahhhhhhhhh
<victortyau> ey magu42 sos de montevideo
<libertcharrua> y como anda panama 
<libertcharrua> muchya agua en el canal?
<magu42> y calorcito  la p que lo p    jajajaja
<magu42> victortyau⟿ sip
<libertcharrua> sii calorcito compramos 
<magu42> bueno no en realidad
<victortyau> panama esta lloviendo
<victortyau> son lluvias de corto tiempo
<victortyau> pero molestan y causa mucho trafico pesado
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ el informe del tiempo dice que hasta e jueves tenemos un frente de viento polar no modificado
<libertcharrua> hoy de tarde habia un vientito lindo
<magu42> que significa un frio de ca.......
<libertcharrua> falta de costumbre tienen uds victortyau 
<magu42> si con llovizna y frio  ,,  un lujo
<libertcharrua> los temprales de aca vas a ver lo quee s molesto
<libertcharrua> los temporales de acá vas a ver lo que es molesto
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ encontró las teclas
<magu42> eso es por tenerlas desordenadas
<libertcharrua> jeje me ataca la dislexia dactilar a veces
<magu42> wisky
<libertcharrua> no magu42 es por no leer antes de presionar enter
<libertcharrua> y me temrine de bajar la grapamiel recién
<magu42> eso es por mirar el tacaldo
<libertcharrua> terminé
<magu42> teclado*
<magu42> grapamiel +1
<victortyau> como libertcharrua
<victortyau> explicame?
<magu42> victortyau⟿ que parte no has entendido?
<libertcharrua> vieras que paso mirando el teclado y ahora esto lo estoy escribiendo mirando el monitor parece que si me esfuerzo un poco puedo teclear intuitivamente
<magu42> seguro!!!   apagá la luz . hasta que te acostumbres a escribir sin mirar
<magu42> y después sos Gardel
<libertcharrua> yupii nunca había podido teclear una frase entera sin ver el teclado
<victortyau> "fala de costumbre tienen ustedes" escribio libertcharrua
<magu42> el que mira el teclado pierde!!!
<libertcharrua> y con esta van tres frases que escribo mirando esporádicamente 
<victortyau> Gardel es de argentina
<magu42> victortyau⟿ ahhhhhh   se referia al frio
<magu42> Gardel es de .....  
<magu42> mejor no toquemos ese tema  victortyau 
<libertcharrua> que falta de costumbre a las lluvias de verdad tienen uds victortyau  un par de temporales aquí y veras lo que es llover jejjeje
<magu42> y frio !!!!
<libertcharrua> victortyau, se va  aligar un garrotazo si sigue insistiendo con la nacionalidad de gardel
<victortyau> lo que pasa libertcharrua es que en panama cae una gota de agua
<victortyau> y se tranca todo el pais
<magu42> hay dos Argentinos en el canal y no pienso entrar en esa disputa eterna
<victortyau> el trafico superpesado
<magu42> Gardel es de los que lo aman o amaron
<victortyau> quienes son de argentina
<libertcharrua> ellos saben que gardel era de tacuarembó
<magu42> el primero y el tercero , no los nombro para no llamarlos de gusto
<victortyau> es un tema muy fuerte gardel
<libertcharrua> arescorpio, es argentino? recién me entero
<magu42> victortyau⟿ es mejor dejarlo asi, fue un groso y ya no está con nosotros , listo
<victortyau> ok
<victortyau> no fue con intecion de ofender
<victortyau> es lo que menos quiero
<magu42> nahhhhhh
<magu42> nada de eso
<magu42> es medio en broma , no da para tanto. 
<libertcharrua> entre los jóvenes como nosotros no hay dramas
<libertcharrua> amamos a los argentinos sobre todo en verano
<magu42> pero nos divierte pelear con ellos por la nacionalidad del Mago
<magu42> dá igual donde nacio
<libertcharrua> algunos dicen que era francés
<libertcharrua> de occitania
<libertcharrua> mas que nada por que también cantaba en occitano en ocasiones
<libertcharrua> y ta se me acabó el tocar de odio de las historias que mi viejo tocaba de odio
<victortyau> bueno 
<victortyau> el tipo hizo historia
<victortyau> que es lo mas importante
<libertcharrua> y cada dia canta mejor como dice una radio
<libertcharrua> como es la radio magu42 la que pasa musica típica y folclórica  todo el dia
<magu42> radio Clarin 
<magu42> tango en las horas pares
<libertcharrua> y la hora también jaja
<magu42> perdón Gardel en las horas pares
<libertcharrua> ah gardel específicamente?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> si no cambió
<victortyau> alguien aqui conoce a omar borras
<magu42> creo que es comentarista de footbal
<libertcharrua> el que nos hizo pasar verguenza en mexico 86? no ni idea qiuen es
<magu42> yo de football ni idea
<libertcharrua> urugay se comió 6 goles frente a dinamarca en méxico
<magu42> soy un Uruguayo atipico
<victortyau> el fue tecnico
<libertcharrua> si en el mundial de méxico me acuerdo
<victortyau> de la seleccion
<victortyau> si
<victortyau> yo trabaje con el hijo de el en mi antiguo trabajo
<magu42> el futbolero es virusuy  pero no entró hoy
<victortyau> el hijo de el juega un futbol lindo
<libertcharrua> ah y lo admitia?
<victortyau> que cosa
<libertcharrua> a mira no salió al padre
<libertcharrua> que ra hijo de borrás jaja
<victortyau> el man juega muy bien
<victortyau> es un goleador nato
<victortyau> el promedio era un gol por partido
<libertcharrua> ahí en panama?
<victortyau> si claro
<libertcharrua> es uruguayo el pibe?
<victortyau> si
<victortyau> el che gabriel
<libertcharrua> digo a lo mejor se crio en otro país
<libertcharrua> jajajja el che 
<victortyau> asi le decia un amigo cada vez que lo veia
<victortyau> siempre le decia
<victortyau> el che gabriel
<victortyau> jajajajaja
<libertcharrua> bueno mañana madrugo asi que a dormir se ha dichoi
<libertcharrua> nas noches gente
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-25
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu magu42 
<magu42> bien , aqui
<magu42> solicitando adsl por internet
<magu42> despues de rato llenado formularios 
<libertcharrua> bien ahí estascivilizandote
<magu42> me dice . en breve le mandaremos un mail
<libertcharrua> yo por suerte lo hizo mi herkmano todo eso jejeje
<magu42> el breve de antel  me dá miedo
<libertcharrua> hermano*
<magu42> pero el jueves tengo que entregar el 3g
<libertcharrua> jejjeje tu bisnieto capaz recibe el mail
<magu42> asi que me dá tiempo
<magu42> y si no , mis buenos y descuidados vecinos me asistirán unos dias
<libertcharrua> jejjeej
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> con su consentimiento obvio
<libertcharrua> aunque ni se enteren
<magu42> ponerle como ssid la cedula que justamente es la clave , es muuuuuy descuidado
<magu42> o poner wep peor
<magu42> ni modo , cambio mac 
<libertcharrua> mucho gusto jajaja
<magu42> mi alcanze es de un par de kilometros , dificil sepan quien soy
<libertcharrua> jejejje
<libertcharrua> ellos mientra vean el correo y el bananero contentos
<magu42> pero prefiero usar mi acceso por eso lo pago
<LoKoMurdoK> libertcharrua: saludos
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<magu42> aunque un bonding talvez haga 
<libertcharrua> como estas tu LoKoMurdoK 
<LoKoMurdoK> excelente
<libertcharrua> magu42, LoKoMurdoK es de panama
<libertcharrua> jejeje intyercambio cultural
<magu42> ahhh  mucho gusto LoKoMurdoK 
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajaja magu42 saludos
<libertcharrua> se esta llenando de panameños esto
<LoKoMurdoK> :O
<magu42> bienvenido
<libertcharrua> ayer vino victoryau
<LoKoMurdoK> gracias!
<LoKoMurdoK> puros visitantes
<LoKoMurdoK> Panas
<magu42> son tuitos bienvenidos dijo el gaucho
<LoKoMurdoK> hay que tratar de saludar a todos de la comunidad que usan soft libre
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ usa ubuntu?
<LoKoMurdoK> no magu42 
<magu42> diga la verdad!
<libertcharrua> freidora
<LoKoMurdoK> fedora
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> es lo mismo , ta linda fedora
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: te queria molestar (uso windemonio) jejejeje
<LoKoMurdoK> para ver que decias
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajaja
<libertcharrua> pss estamos acostumbrados
<LoKoMurdoK> :P
<magu42> ummmmmm   LoKoMurdoK me ha tomado para la chakota :-)
<LoKoMurdoK> :o
<LoKoMurdoK> jeje
<magu42> :-)
<LoKoMurdoK> de que parte de Uruguay eres magu42 
<magu42> de Montevideo pero vivo saliendo hacia el Este 18 km del centro
<LoKoMurdoK> ok
<libertcharrua> LoKoMurdoK, es medio uruguayo
<LoKoMurdoK> jajaja si
<LoKoMurdoK> mi madre y su hermana son mellas
<libertcharrua> mellas??
<LoKoMurdoK> Uruguayas
<magu42> y tu de que parte de Panamá eres?
<LoKoMurdoK> bueno no se como le dicen
<LoKoMurdoK> Panamá, capital
<magu42> ok
<LoKoMurdoK> mellizas
<libertcharrua> aaah
<LoKoMurdoK> ahora si
<magu42> jaja
<LoKoMurdoK> jaja
<LoKoMurdoK> son de Montevideo
<libertcharrua> mellas me sonaba a mellada jaajaj o meyada
<LoKoMurdoK> a ok
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ conoces Montevideo?
<magu42> o has venido a Uruguay?
<libertcharrua> LoKoMurdoK,  portate bien o te echo a mr T
 * libertcharrua va a comprar puchos
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: no
<magu42> otra vez a esta hora ? libertcharrua 
<LoKoMurdoK> quizas el otro año paso 
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajaja 
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ entonces no vengas en invierno
<LoKoMurdoK> :O
<LoKoMurdoK> que me recomiendas 
<magu42> para un panameño esto es el polo
<LoKoMurdoK> nombe toy aburrio del sol aca y tu quieres que tome mas sol
<magu42> en este momento 8°c
<magu42> no digo mas sol del que hace en Panamá pero no en invierno jaja
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: conoces Panamá
<LoKoMurdoK> ?
<magu42> noviembre diciembre marzo
<magu42> no , pero tengo unos sobrinos que estubieron en febrero y vi muchas fotos 
<magu42> demasiado grande la ciudad para mi :-)
<magu42> mucha locura
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ vivo en un balneario , voy a Montevideo obligado
<LoKoMurdoK> :O
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajajaja
<LoKoMurdoK> cuando vengan me comentan y como decimos aca nos arrancamos 
<LoKoMurdoK> cuando fue el FUDCon aqui en Panamá no hace mucho fue una locura
<LoKoMurdoK> tiene twitter identica o facebook
<LoKoMurdoK> =
<LoKoMurdoK> ?
<libertcharrua> fachobook yo si
<LoKoMurdoK> agregame
<LoKoMurdoK> pues
<LoKoMurdoK> Luis Bazán
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ por el loco del programa de TV?
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajajaja
<magu42> murdoc
<LoKoMurdoK> esa era mi serie para esos tiempos
<LoKoMurdoK> los magnificos 
<LoKoMurdoK> por mi barrio me decían MurdoK
<LoKoMurdoK> y en las ligas me decian el Loco
<LoKoMurdoK> jhejejejeje
<libertcharrua> ju lo que sera este tipo jajja
<magu42> te iba a decir el nombre pero an algunos paises entró con otro nombre
<LoKoMurdoK> lo complemente
<LoKoMurdoK> y listo muchos años con este nick
<libertcharrua> brigada A
<LoKoMurdoK> es mas toda la vida
<LoKoMurdoK> si es brigada A
<LoKoMurdoK> ese es el nombre original
<magu42> brigada A  en Argentina
<libertcharrua> o ele quipo a creo seria correcto 
<magu42> acá era  los magnificos también
<magu42> asi que LoKoMurdoK  eres buena ficha con ese apodo   jeje
<libertcharrua> la película la verdad no me gustó
<magu42> por algo los amigotes de decian asi jajaja
<libertcharrua> si jejje me imagino
<magu42> otro para el club
<LoKoMurdoK> bueno era el arquero del equipo (portero)
<LoKoMurdoK> toda la vida mi posicion
<libertcharrua> arquero por acá si
<LoKoMurdoK> para mi concepto juego bien
<libertcharrua> yo deportes ajedrez
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<LoKoMurdoK> me gusta el ajedrez
<magu42> pero de arquero poniamos al que jugaba muy mal o era muy gordo
<magu42> :.)
<libertcharrua> y bueno todos piensan lo mejor de si mismos
<LoKoMurdoK> a no aca no 
<libertcharrua> jaaja
<LoKoMurdoK> las ligas son muy hostiles entre barrios tengo que porterear bien
<magu42> sigues jugando LoKoMurdoK ?
<libertcharrua> yo en el campito quedaba por descarte 
<LoKoMurdoK> si claro pero no en club ya, aca el futbol no paga
<LoKoMurdoK> jugue en club bastantes años 
<magu42> ahh  pará  , que edad tienes LoKoMurdoK 
<LoKoMurdoK> llegue a ser capitan de mi equipo
<LoKoMurdoK> 23
<libertcharrua> y a que te dedicas tu LoKoMurdoK 
<LoKoMurdoK> toy joven 
<magu42> ahhh ta bien , joven
<LoKoMurdoK> pero se necesita trabajar para salir adelante
<magu42> y si
<magu42> el football queda para los fines de semana
<LoKoMurdoK> administrador de sistemas
<magu42> con suerte
<LoKoMurdoK> si correcto
<LoKoMurdoK> pero puedo ganarte con las cervezas
<LoKoMurdoK> jejejejeje
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> magu42, empiezo a sospechar que los únicos sin título en el mundo linux somos tu y yo
<magu42> jajajaja  parece que si
<magu42> y justo que hoy faltan los otros , que son todos colegas de LoKoMurdoK 
<magu42> sino quedabamos mas solos
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> si jajaja
<libertcharrua> dond eempiezan con el cma el php y la reconchinchina 
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajaja
<magu42> igual LoKoMurdoK adiministra servidores en debian
 * magu42 tiró verde , a ver si recogia maduro
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajajajaja
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: de que trabajas
<magu42> jeje   , se vé que nó
<LoKoMurdoK> ?
<magu42> empresario rural  y constructor dependiendo de la época
<magu42> o sea no trabajjo en realidad
<libertcharrua> magu42, se averguenza de admitir que es representante de microsoft en uruguay
<magu42> jajajajajajajajajaaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ será baneado por decir esas cosas
<libertcharrua> pero usa en linux en su compu personal
<libertcharrua> jejjej
<magu42> tienen un edificio en la rambla y ejido en montevideo que se te caen las medias
<magu42> debian +1
<LoKoMurdoK> hjajajajaja
<LoKoMurdoK> hey saben configurar nagios lo intente una ves y nadaaaaa
<libertcharrua> si bien semos debianeros a los vecinos le instalamos ubuntu o mint incluso uno que me lo pidio hace dos años le instale fedora aunque no la domino mucho
<LoKoMurdoK> creo que lo jodi
<magu42> nagios , no
<libertcharrua> pss rcen estoy googleandolo jajjaa asi que ni idea
<magu42> LMDE es lo mas grande para instalarle a los amigos y que no te jodan más
<libertcharrua> pss recién estoy googleandolo jajjaa así que ni idea
<magu42> los amigos del informatico son lo peor!!
<libertcharrua> pringao how-to jajjaja
<magu42> vos que sabés , ya que estás ........
<magu42> mi windows se me lleno de virus
 * magu42 les dice , jodete
<magu42> he perdido la paciencia con los años
<magu42> y el pelo y algunos dientes , y no quiero saber que más  jajaja
<libertcharrua> jjaja yo perdi los dientes a los 14
<LoKoMurdoK> miren eso http://lbazan.fedorapeople.org/bug.png
<magu42> o sea los de ahora son tuyos en serio li
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ 
<libertcharrua> no peroe stoy pensando meterme implantes
<libertcharrua> tube problemas dentales de chico + empastes y emplomaduras mal echas
<magu42> ttp://lbazan.fedorapeople.org/bug.png    jajajaja
<libertcharrua> y el dentista tubo la desconsideración de morirse ante de poder putearlo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ me referia a que son tuyos porque los pagaste jeje
<libertcharrua> jajajjja ta bueno
<magu42> que desconsiderado ese dentista!!!!
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajaja
<libertcharrua> pero imaginaque adolescencia traumática apsé
<LoKoMurdoK> ingenieros, carniceros, comunidad nos vemos mañana tengo cansancio acumulado
<libertcharrua> pasé*
<libertcharrua> ok buenas noches
<LoKoMurdoK> add favorite ubuntu-uy
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<LoKoMurdoK> blessing
<magu42> chau libertcharrua , ta mañana
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> LoKoMurdoK, nunca entendi esa tira jajja
<magu42> aca siempre está un usuario de fedora  ein Damian
<magu42> hoy no entró
<libertcharrua> si esta mas acá que en fedora-uy jaja
<libertcharrua> yo no me voy me despedia de LoKoMurdoK 
<magu42> lo conoci en Flisol , es un flaco macanudo
<LoKoMurdoK> mañana me conecto
<libertcharrua> o ya te vas a ahcer nono magu42 
<magu42> entendi que te ibas libertcharrua 
<magu42> pahhhhhhhh   lei cualquier cosa  , era LoKoMurdoK el que se despedia
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ buenas noches
<LoKoMurdoK> me fui
<libertcharrua> los lentes magu42 los lentes 
<libertcharrua> te los escondió el alemán?
<magu42> si , los tengo acá , porque no los usaré!!!
<magu42> ya ni veo , me lei todo hoy
<libertcharrua> cuida la vista che tienes un ojo perdido creo habias contado
<magu42> xatamente
<magu42> buena memoria li
<libertcharrua> juas queria recordar pa que servia li y lo puse en terminal pero no esta
<libertcharrua> luego recorde que era algo de las llistas python
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> html
<libertcharrua> ah una de las cajeras hizo hasta segundo año de analista de sistemas
<magu42> le erré al teclazo , era: buena memoria libertcharrua 
<magu42> le erre al tab
<libertcharrua> y cerro el instituto se patea las gonadas la  pobre
<libertcharrua> un monton de plata perdida
<magu42> y como te vá en el nuevo laburo , después de una semana?
<magu42> está comodo
<libertcharrua> bien ayer y hoy meta ahcer chorizo
<magu42> estás*
<libertcharrua> el que los hacia esta tan podrido de ahcerl chorizos y demas especialidades
<libertcharrua> que me esta enseñando para zafar el
<libertcharrua> lo cual me combiene ampliamente
<magu42> por supuesto
<libertcharrua> eso me califica mejor como carnicero
<magu42> saber las recetas de la factura siempre sirve
<libertcharrua> no sabe ese guacho lo que me esta regalando
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> aunque la fórmula no la alrga así nomas pero para eso estan los sentidos jejej
<magu42> la idea no era compartir ,  usuario de software libre??  jaja
<magu42> ahhhh   jaja  me imaginaba
<libertcharrua> jeje si 
<magu42> pero si no pasamos el conocimiento , estariamos en la edad de piedra
<libertcharrua> deja los condimentos en bolsas ya prontos
<magu42> no habria profesores de nada
<magu42> ahhh que hdp
<libertcharrua> por eo cada uno termina haciendo su formula
<libertcharrua> las pamplonas y el polo relleno no tiene mayor misterio
<libertcharrua> pollo
<magu42> y después comés cada cosas por ahi que ni te digo  
<magu42> eso si 
<magu42> pero los chorizos son todo un tema 
<libertcharrua> ahora tengo que agarrarle la mano a deshuesar pollo
<libertcharrua> je creo le pido la formula a mi tio
<magu42> yo acá compro los de la familia de pando y de vez en cuando vienes como la mi------    , cuando está de franco el veterano
<magu42> vienen*
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<libertcharrua> se nota la mano del sabio
<magu42> por eso libertcharrua , usted espie al veterano  siempre jeje
<magu42> espíe *
<libertcharrua> este es un guacho que heredo el conocimiento dle padre
<libertcharrua> quee ra el anterior carnicero el cual se puso su propia carniceria
<libertcharrua> y por eso quedaron un par de vacantes
<libertcharrua> se fue el veterano y su otro hijo
<libertcharrua> ahí entramos mi amigo y yo
<magu42> ahhh  aprenda ahi libertcharrua !!!!
<magu42> aunque no va a soltar prienda facilmente
<libertcharrua> súmale que mi amigo busca carniceria para alquilar
<libertcharrua> si, abriendo los ojos al doble  de su tamaño
<magu42> uhhhhh  en breve en San Carlos carniceria  "del charrua"
<magu42> "lo de libert"
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<magu42> con compra mayores de $ 500  un cd de software libre gratis!!
<magu42> y con menos tambien!!
<libertcharrua> jajajaj nuuuu que despues hay que enseñar a usarlo
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> acá hay un ciber que la cpomputadora servidor usa debian
<magu42> y si el sever que va a usar!!!
<magu42> lo mejor
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> podia ser windows server
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> o mac che
<magu42> mac en severs nunca oí   jaja
<magu42> debe haber supongo
<libertcharrua> el guachin que atiende hermano del dueño tiene pinta de nerd 
<libertcharrua> si yo supongo que si
<magu42> y sabe algo , o es solo pinta
<magu42> si sabe es nerd , sino es un nabo común 
<magu42> jajajaja
<libertcharrua> no lo conozco mucho pero sabe me parece
<libertcharrua> otro ciber quizo usar ubuntu y tiró la toalla
<libertcharrua> este usa debian desde que abrió el ciber
<magu42> y claro los guachos van a jugar , que les decís?
<magu42> el call of duty  no anda acá ?
<magu42> se van a otro lado
<magu42> pero ese usa debian en el server y en las terminales también?
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> win obvio
<libertcharrua> perdón la demora tenia algo personal que hacer
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ http://ctrl-alt-destroy.net/es/contenido/reconocimiento-facial-con-pam-en-debian.html
<magu42> eso te va a gustar
<libertcharrua> a ver
<victortyau> hola libertcharrua
<victortyau> veo que te gusto el canal panameno
<victortyau> que bueno eso amigo
<libertcharrua> buenas victortyau 
<libertcharrua> nos estubo visitan lokomurdok jeje
<libertcharrua> che magu42 lo que inventan los rusos jaja
<victortyau> como 
<victortyau> lokomurdok
<magu42> rusos ??
<libertcharrua> sabia que habia detector d ehuellas digitalñes pero el rostro ya es cosa mayor
<victortyau> en que canal estuvo el
<libertcharrua> entro aca 
<libertcharrua> lo vi en floss-pa
<libertcharrua> hablamos y se echo una visita
<victortyau> ok 
<victortyau> en ubuntu-uy
<victortyau> lokomurdok es embajador de fedora
<libertcharrua> juju unop habla de soft libre con cada grosso y ni sabe
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> que tal
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, que decie compañero
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> todo bien... llegando y leyendo mails atrasados
<magu42> esta semana andubo desierto el canal
<PabloRubianes> si yo casi no me conecte... 
<PabloRubianes> mal yo
<PabloRubianes> o/
<magu42> y...  hay que atender , si queda tiempo bien , y sino , nada , que se va a hacer
<libertcharrua> la vida es la vida jejeje
<magu42> hemos charlado con libert de todo un poco esta semana :-)
<magu42> hasta de software!!
<libertcharrua> incluso jajajja
<PabloRubianes> que bueno que libertcharrua volvio!
<libertcharrua> si estoy reactivando el cerebro
<PabloRubianes> acuerdense que el canal esta logueado!
<PabloRubianes> queda todo en el servidor de ubuntu
<magu42> es que lo atrapó un tiempo win 7 , pero  ha racapacitado!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> ni ahí
<magu42> ese ubuntulo12  alcaguete
<libertcharrua> me habia dicho magu42  sobre los logs si
<magu42> igual nos hemos portado con total corrección como siempre 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ ubuntulo12 guarda los logs publicamente
<libertcharrua> antes me mataba los horarios cortados ahora tengo mas tiempo para cacharrear
<magu42> horario normal digamos
<libertcharrua> 7 hs y media de trabajo
<magu42> vago
<libertcharrua> perdón?? sin descansar
<magu42> ahhh por dia?
<libertcharrua> jaja si
<magu42> ufffff
<invitado> que opinan de unity vs gnome
<magu42> invitado⟿ no hay nada que opinar , te gusta o no , nada más
<PabloRubianes> invitado, magu42 tiene razon... igual me quedo con unity! >P
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> para gustos , los colores
<PabloRubianes> claro... lo bueno es que usas el que quieras...
<invitado> unity esta bueno pero hay gente dice que no le gusta
<PabloRubianes> igual invitado hay una cosa... Unity es gnome 3
<PabloRubianes> unity es en lugar a gnome-shell
<PabloRubianes> no hay que confundir eso
<invitado> es gnome 3?
<invitado> es lo mismo?
<PabloRubianes> si
<invitado> ahh
<libertcharrua> a mi me gusto como novedad pero volví a usar gnome tradicional
<invitado> lo malo es que te marea el tema de el menu archivo,edicion que se esconde
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, pero va a pasar como con KDE4 en algun momento te vas a tener que pasar o usar Xfce
<PabloRubianes> invitado, si, es costubre
<libertcharrua> es cierto si PabloRubianes 
<invitado> como consigo ubuntu 11.04 original 64bit?
<PabloRubianes> en mi trabajo usan XP y siempre estoy tratando en la parte del costado encontrar las cosas :P
<invitado> lo quiero
<invitado> lo probare
<libertcharrua> a que te refieres con original?
<PabloRubianes> original son todos
<libertcharrua> yo simepre lo descargo
<PabloRubianes> aca no se piratea :P
<libertcharrua> siempre*
<invitado> con el estuche fifi que trae
<libertcharrua> ah ni idea
<PabloRubianes> se compran en el store de canonical. no se si hay de 64 bits
<PabloRubianes> o podes esperar a que la aduana nos deje pasar el cargamento de 250 cds... son 32 bits, pero hay desktop, kubuntu y server
<invitado> ose que si quiero el cd en la cubierta no es gratis?
<PabloRubianes> invitado, ahora no mas...
<PabloRubianes> mandan una caja por pais con comunidad aprobada (nosotros lo somos)
<magu42> invitado⟿ lo descargas de acá  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<PabloRubianes> pero no hay mas envios individuales porque perdian plata
<invitado> :o( ta pero ubuntu SIEMPRE va a ser GRATIS
<magu42> si quieres es sobre debes pagarlo
<PabloRubianes> invitado, la descargan no te la cobran
<magu42> invitado⟿ lo descargas de acá  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu es lo que descargas no el cd con sobrecito
<invitado> lo bueno que no se fragmenta ni registro ni virus
<invitado> lo malo que las empresas no saquen juegos para ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> hay pila de juegos, y hay algunos re buenos 
<PabloRubianes> y hay algunos que se pagan...
<invitado> Si ya vi, pero los juegos que se juegan en "general" no sale por culpa de que sacan solo para directx si no...
<invitado> TODOS LO TENDRIAN INSTALADA
<PabloRubianes> invitado que juego te interesa?
<invitado> dragon age, assassins creed por ejemplo y la gente los juega y como la mayoria de la gente se compra pc para juegos ahi esta el problem
<libertcharrua> en mi humilde opinión cuando se masifique mas el uso de linux en grl los fabricantes se decidirán a hacer juegos para ese público
<invitado> si eso hay que convencer a la gente
<libertcharrua> mientras tanto están en su derecho en hacer lo que mas le convenga
<PabloRubianes> igual la gente cada vez juega menos en la pc
<PabloRubianes> las consolas son mejores para jugar
<invitado> pero como convenser a una persona que tiene un hijo que juega ese estilo de videojuegos?
<libertcharrua> luego soy de la idea que lo mejor para jugar es una buena consola que esta diseñada para eso
<libertcharrua> con la pc aunque uses windows tienes problemas de hardware algunos juegos no andan con determinadas tarjetas
<invitado> si eso puede ser, pero el problema que es mucha la gente que usa pc para juegos y al no salir juegos para ubuntu no cubre todas sus necesidades
<libertcharrua> a mi me paso compre un juego y no funconaba por que era para nvidia serie 7 y la mia es 6
<magu42> invitado⟿ los gamer tienen que usar windows 
<magu42> por que los tener que convencer de otra cosa?
<libertcharrua> asi que para jugar una consola es  lo mejor 
<invitado> grrr ese es el problema, lo peor es que exista opengl y es gratis
<magu42> quien dijo que hay que usar linux para todo
<magu42> windows es para jugar y formatear , linux para lo serio
<invitado> si pero es triste tener insalado windows y que joda pudiendo tener solo linux,aunque puede que tengas razon y haya que resignarse
<invitado> como que para lo "serio"?
<libertcharrua> por que resignarse? no se usa el pc para jugar y listo
<magu42> no resignarse , es como están las cosas ahora
<invitado> es triste
<libertcharrua> en vez de comprar juegos pc compro juegos play
<libertcharrua> y estoy de contento
<invitado> tendrian que mejorar el wine
<magu42> este proceso va a llevar muchos años, asi  que nerviosos abstenerse
<PabloRubianes> invitado, el wine es una forma de hacer pelota tu linux
<invitado> porque?
<PabloRubianes> los programas que corres con wine se pueden infectar de virus
<PabloRubianes> ademas mas alla de los juegos no hay programas que necesites wine
<invitado> y linux es afectado tambien?
<PabloRubianes> los programas que corren con wine si
<PabloRubianes> los de linux no
<invitado> jaja
<invitado> que se joda tranquilo el wine mientras ubuntu ande bien
<PabloRubianes> si pero no se si no tenes que reinstalar todo...
<invitado> bueno si, otra cosa que deberian mejorar es el tema de los programas, donde consigo un cd con programas para gente sin internet?
<PabloRubianes> bajas un .deb
<invitado> de donde?
<PabloRubianes> de getdeb.com creo
<PabloRubianes> o hay programas que en la pagina bajas el deb
<PabloRubianes> y hay un programa que te crea un cd con el apt con todas las dependencias... no magu?
<invitado>  yo baje el libre office en un tar, se descomprime y trae deb adentro y se instalan uno por uno, esa pagina es asi tambien?
<magu42> si pero estaba medio muerto ese proyecto
<magu42> sushi-hu  o algo asi
<libertcharrua> ah cierto magu42 
<invitado> entre a getdeb.com y es una pagina de pblicidad de motos
<libertcharrua> hay una forma mas fácil invitado  si no te molesta usar consola
<invitado> dale como?
<libertcharrua> entras al directorio donde estan todos los .deb de libreoficce y pones 
<libertcharrua> dpkg -i *.deb
<libertcharrua> y no tienes que instalarlos todos
<invitado> aja!
<libertcharrua> un0 a uno
<libertcharrua> si no que se instalan automáticamente
<libertcharrua> no se si entendió
<invitado> y como entro al directorio del programa suponiendo que este en home/escrtorio/libreoffice ?
<libertcharrua> abres terminal y pones
<libertcharrua> $cd ruta que deseas entrar 
<libertcharrua> en tu caso
<victortyau> valla pibe
<victortyau> ves que sabes libertcharrua
<PabloRubianes> http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<PabloRubianes> era .net
<victortyau> y dices que no sabes nada
<libertcharrua> $cd /home/escritorio/libreoffice
<invitado> GRACIAS MUCHACHOS SON RE BUENOS!
<invitado> CUANDO SE CONECTAN MASO MENOS  asi los mato a preguntas, jeje
<invitado> quiero aprender a usar ubuntu
<magu42> invitado⟿ acá hay siempre alguien pero mas temprano!!!!  jja
<PabloRubianes> ja siempre anda alguien por la vuelta
<PabloRubianes> los viernes se pone trasnoche :P
<PabloRubianes> invitado, despues tenes que buscarte un apodo asi te reconocemos
<PabloRubianes> en unos dias va a haber una guia de como unirse a la comunidad en la pagina
<PabloRubianes> toy terminandola
<invitado> hay que hacer ubuntu con interfaz grafica asi es mas facil y mas gay instalar programas parecido a windows para que gente inexperta sepa
<invitado> y publicar estas cosas como getdeb.net
<invitado> para gente que no sabe
<magu42> bue!!  veni cuando quieras!! virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> invitado, igual si tenes intenet es mejor usar el centro de software
<virusuy> magu42, como va?
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como andas? te dieron la tarjeta?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, seeeeeeeeeee :-D
<magu42> te soltaron? o tenes transitoria?
<virusuy> jajaja, esta aca al lado mio la ley
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> pero sin problemas, esta jugando a un juego de CSI
<magu42> andabas perdido
<virusuy> jejeje
<magu42> mucho laburo?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vas a tener que comprar masitas te dijeron?
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> me diero el manual de buenas costumbres
<invitado> sii con el centro de software es una pavada pero no todos mis amigos tienen y son dificiles de convencer y tengo internet ilimitado
<virusuy> que es un cague de risa
<invitado> PUBLIQUEN GETDEB.NET EN UBUNTU UY, SERA MEJOR
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, a mi no me dieron eso pero me clavaron con las masitas
<magu42> ahhhhh  entraste donde PabloRubianes  virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42, ahá
<virusuy> pero no en el mismo lugar fisico
<virusuy> misma empresa
<magu42> felicitaciones!!!!
<virusuy> gracias
<invitado> chau nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> chau invitado 
<libertcharrua> invitado, ya ah sido publicada esa página aunqeu no recientemente
<libertcharrua> buenas noches invitado 
<magu42> ummmmmmmmm   sigue leyendonos
<magu42> no me pregunten porque , pero tema terminado
<PabloRubianes> magu42, piro... todo este tiempo usando 50 navegadores diferentes le hizo mal :P
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes virusuy el otro dia cumplieron 100 años hubieron masitas?
<virusuy> magu42, no, hubo brindis
<virusuy> igual PabloRubianes no esta en el mismo edificio, el esta en un cliente
<magu42> ahhhh    jajaja    magu42   atento
<magu42> jaja quedó afuera 
<virusuy> se igual estaba invitado a ir
<PabloRubianes> igual magu42 estuvo medio sin gracia el brindis :P
<magu42> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> me contaron
<virusuy> falto masitas ahi
<virusuy> falto lo saladito del brindis, digamos
<virusuy> unos sanguchitos de queso solo, no importaba
<PabloRubianes> falto brindis digamos?
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaja
<virusuy> el jueves festejamos la finalizacion de las obras en el 1er piso
<virusuy> donde esta UNIX/LINUX
<PabloRubianes> si lo terminaron?
<virusuy> y hubo brindis, masitas, completito
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> No sabes como quedó, de 10 puntos
<magu42> estan en plaza independencia todavia??
<virusuy> magu42, ahá
<PabloRubianes> ahi estaba recursos humanos creo
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> yo estoy de frente a un ventanal enorme, mirando para la plaza independencia
<PabloRubianes> hubo pila de mudanzas internas
<virusuy> se
<magu42> victortyau⟿ está chocho!!!!
<magu42> perdon
<magu42> virusuy⟿  está chocho!!!!
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> me engaño el tab
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> se labura tranqui alla
<magu42> dejase el otro definitivamente?
<virusuy> si claro
<magu42> ahhh   bien
<victortyau> que es chocho magu42
<magu42> recontento victortyau 
<magu42> loco de la vida
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<victortyau> re contento
<victortyau> traduccion bien contento
<magu42> tambien cuando estas muuuuuuuy viejo estás chocho pero de chochera
<victortyau> acuerdate soy de panama
<libertcharrua> chocho es el apellido de un vecino
<magu42> cierto victortyau se me olvidó
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, en que parte de maldonado estas?
<magu42> en la mejor
<victortyau> si claro
<victortyau> ciertas palabras las conozco
<victortyau> pero no todas
<magu42> por tu madre habrás escuchado algunas
<libertcharrua> san carlos
<libertcharrua> por?
<PabloRubianes> porque conosco un chocho que vive en maldonado... pero en playa hermosa
<libertcharrua> ah piriapolis
<PabloRubianes> sip
<magu42> bueno jovenes son casi las dos am , este cuerpito se va a la horizontal
<magu42> Buenas  noches  :-)
<libertcharrua> buenas njochjes magu42 
<PabloRubianes> beunas
 * libertcharrua instala unetbootin para luego instalar natty
<invitado> hay alguien necesito ayuda.....
<victortyau> LoKoMurdoK
<victortyau> por estos lares
<victortyau> buenas tardes
<victortyau> chicos
<victortyau> saludos
<LoKoMurdoK> victortyau: 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-26
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como están
<libertcharrua> que cuenta magu42 
<magu42> hola libertcharrua 
<magu42> nada nuevo
<libertcharrua> hoy tome recaudos y ya compré puchos
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> mucho frio para andar saliendo!!!
<libertcharrua> pero que llovizna fria que cae
<magu42> acá igual, una noche horrible
<libertcharrua> usté al menos tiene quien le caliente las patas acá yo solito buaaaaa
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> que dice EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> estoy con un notebook que tenia 8.04!
<libertcharrua> buenas noches EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> y ahora que tiene?
<EduardoR> me lo trajeron para sacarle el win que tenía de ANTES!
<magu42> 8.04 ya no tienen soporte 
<EduardoR> TIENE 8.04.4
<magu42> pero igual anda claro
<EduardoR> la pinta es TERRIBLE
<EduardoR> pero es Celeron M de 1.5GHz
<libertcharrua> terrible en que sentido
<EduardoR> aspecto asqueroso
<libertcharrua> a pinta fea
<libertcharrua> pero buena máquina
<EduardoR> y de 512MB de RAM
<EduardoR> :S
<libertcharrua> un avión
<EduardoR> jajaja
<libertcharrua> para uno que supo sufrir con 128 
<magu42> tengo un p3 de 1gz con 512  con 10.04 y anda bastante bien (lent)
<EduardoR> hoy entregué un P4 2.4 con 512 tambien
<libertcharrua> me acuerdo la primera vez que quize poner ubuntu y se me trancaba 
<EduardoR> le puse Mint 11
<Naudy> Hola EduardoR
<EduardoR> hola Naudy
<Naudy> Saludos a todos los presentes
<libertcharrua> buenas noches Naudy 
<magu42> al p3 le puse lubuntu 11.04  y anda de vuelo  jeje
<magu42> holas Naudy 
<Naudy> hola magu42
<EduardoR> el mint 11 con 512 se portó bien
<EduardoR> ahora este es celeron, voy a probar xubuntu 11.04
<EduardoR> NAudy, siguen con los podcast?
<libertcharrua> podcast??  cuales? me gusta oir podcast
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lubuntu es livianito . xubuntu consume casi igual a ubuntu
<Naudy> EduardoR por ahora esta supendido
<Naudy> EduardoR lo ahora sale en las noche es algo llamado Radio Geek
<Naudy> EduardoR de lunes a Jueves ---    http://www.infosertec.com.ar/blog/?cat=2367
<EduardoR> esa no la tenía, como es?
<Naudy> libertcharrua    alli en ese link puedes escuchar todas las grabaciones -----  http://www.infosertec.com.ar/blog/?cat=2367
<libertcharrua> gracias
<Naudy> de nada men
<EduardoR> estaba viendo, no segui mas aquel podcast despues que se calentó en una emisión quejándose que era gratis
<EduardoR> se desubicó mal
<Naudy> lol
<EduardoR> fue algo muy raro, se notaba caliente, muy molesto por algo que no podía decir al aire
<Naudy> si creo era algo... referente a otros colegas mas o algo ...
<EduardoR> si, fue muy curioso
<Naudy> no receurdo muy bien EduardoR 
<Naudy> el punto creo fue...
<EduardoR> habrá sido fin de año pasado
<Naudy> el tipico de lo puritanos con Ubuntu
<Naudy> y creo por eso esta mega super enojado 
<Naudy> y no podia explotar como olla 
<Naudy> jajajaj
<EduardoR> si, recuerdo que insistían que la licencia no era libre para ser usada en escuelas
<Naudy> pero esto tipo radio ha sido muy bien por decirlo asi
<EduardoR> repetían que era "usuario final"
<EduardoR> que usarlo en una escuela, iba en contra de la licencia
<libertcharrua> perdón usar que?
<EduardoR> eso no es la clasica "ubuntu no es libre porque tiene firmware", es otra cosa
<EduardoR> usar ubuntu en una escuela 
<EduardoR> es un disparate
<libertcharrua> pah tenia entendido que no habia limitaciones en cuanto a uso
<EduardoR> nunca había oido que la licencia no permita ser usado en una escuela, es absurdo!
<virusuy> de aca pa alla, todos borrachos
<EduardoR> claro que no hay
<libertcharrua> si muy absurdo
<libertcharrua> buenas noches virusuy 
<libertcharrua> ese tipo sabe menos que yo jajaja
<Naudy> por ejemplo EduardoR yo apenas hoy fue le coloque a mi pc ubuntu10.4 y esta super...
<EduardoR> pero aclaro la cosa. Era una empresa "vendiendo" Ubuntus al Estado argentino
<Naudy> si 
<Naudy> eso mismo
<EduardoR> Hay una distro basada en Ubuntu, creo, que tiene codecs privativos y pagó las licencias correspondientes
<EduardoR> y decían que esa empresa estaba haciendo lo correcto
<EduardoR> Es como que le estuvieran vendiendo el Fedora de OLPC a las máquinas del Plan Ceibal
<libertcharrua> ah entonces valdria respecto a esa distribición en concreto
<EduardoR> para que las Ceibalitas pudieran recepcionar el canal de cable "oficial"
<EduardoR> no, la cosa venía de no aceptar poner Ubuntu oficial, porque no había pagado el codec
<EduardoR> era muy retorcido
<EduardoR> es "Argentina"
<EduardoR> en Argentina tienen definida la norma japonesa/brasilera o la Europea?
<EduardoR> de TV digital, me refiero
<virusuy> EduardoR: japonesa
<virusuy> bah, me parece
<EduardoR> y en Chile?
<virusuy> http://www.google.com.uy/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fayerwayer.com%2F2009%2F08%2Fargentina-adopta-norma-japonesa-brasilena-para-television-digital%2F&rct=j&q=argentina%20norma%20japonesa%20brazilera&ei=A5QGTvWhOsyz0AHmz539Cg&usg=AFQjCNFHjrcDyuwjgsCyGaL16RYG5o3J5g&sig2=XsxLmENwtuEztMq5AN_Lgg&cad=rja
<EduardoR> la empresa que le vendía esa distro con codecs era chilena
<virusuy> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDB-T#En_Chile
<virusuy> ahi tenes que norma tiene cada pais
<libertcharrua> era un ubuntu modificado entonces no otra distro
<EduardoR> Bueno, si una distro que pagaba no se que cosa
<EduardoR> basada en Ubuntu, seguro
<EduardoR> no recuerdo el nombre
<EduardoR> la Web no decia nada sobre ser libre, ni abierta, ni nada, solo que era "muy buena"
<libertcharrua> habria que tener un perito en legislación informática o algo por el estilo para saber como se leva eso con la licencia de ubuntu
<EduardoR> lo gracioso, es que el que se tiene que oponer es alguien del estado, no un tipo en un Podcast
<libertcharrua> si la empresa no desarrolla la plataforma no se si podrá hacer reclamos solo por poner unos firmwares o códecs  propietarios
<EduardoR> la empresa estaría reclamando que no se usara la que era gratis
<EduardoR> evidente!
<libertcharrua> si desarrolla algo en base a ubuntu u otra distro entiendo que debe distribuirlo bajo la misma licencia que la recibió 
<EduardoR> Pero lo de la calentura, para mi, era porque alguien le reclamo algo, sea plata o similar
<libertcharrua> no necesariamente gratis pero si libre para distribuirlo modificarlo y usarlo
<EduardoR> pero si quiero vender Ubuntu modificado, le pago a Canonical y seguro que se arregla
<libertcharrua> cambia la licencia?
<EduardoR> la licencia nunca dice que no se pague
<EduardoR> si querés vender algo que no es tuyo, tenés que pedir permiso al autor
<EduardoR> y si le pagás al autor, comprás ese derecho
<EduardoR> lo que no podés es descargarlo, modificarlo y venderlo si estás usando la "marca Ubuntu"
<EduardoR> estamos hablando de una empresa que le vendería esa distro a todas las "ceibalitas" de Argentina, no hablamos de pesitos
<libertcharrua> no les sirve fedora con sugar?
<EduardoR> si aqui van 450.000 maquinas, allá deben ser algunos millones
<libertcharrua> si cierto
<EduardoR> probablemente la mordida no sería tan grande
<libertcharrua> quieren hacer un negocio algo que se concibió universal y altruista  
<EduardoR> pero ya le ganan a la máquina
 * virusuy toma grapamiel 'viejo pancho'
<libertcharrua> uy virusuy convida
<EduardoR> la OLPC no es gratis
<libertcharrua> pero barata dentro de todo
<EduardoR> subvencionada que no es lo mismo
<EduardoR> creo que debía salir U$S100 y salió como 200
<libertcharrua> si se habló de 100 antes de que saliera
<libertcharrua> era el proyecto inicial
<EduardoR> yo creo que si como país eramos pioneros, deberíamos haber montado una fábrica aqui
<EduardoR> comprar las partes, y armarlas aqui
<EduardoR> quizás para toda américa
<EduardoR> los demas paises pedían de a 10.000
<libertcharrua> faltó mente empresarial jeje
<EduardoR> y nosotros de a 100.000
<EduardoR> pero el estado no se podía convertir en eso
<EduardoR> mas bien que una empresa uruguaya debió haber visto la posibilidad
<libertcharrua> si eso
<EduardoR> pero seguro que no la dejaron, el Plan Ceibal, es medio S.A.
<libertcharrua> no hay empresarios abocados al soft libre en uruguay?
<libertcharrua> o al software?
<EduardoR> si los hay no dan con el precio, je
<EduardoR> el problema es que Ceibal está manejando eso y no quiere largar el hueso
<libertcharrua> ceibal es una empresa? pense era solo el nombre del plan acá en urugay
<EduardoR> Plan Ceibal es una empresa del Latu
<libertcharrua> como lo es OLPC a nivel internacional
<libertcharrua> o sea OLPC es una empresa?
<EduardoR> OLPC es una ONG Internacional
<libertcharrua> ah ok
<EduardoR> http://ceibal.org.uy/ es una "ONG" tambien
<EduardoR> entra en "Transparencia" y verás lo jerarquía organizacional
<EduardoR> com opara 10.000 empleados
<EduardoR> todos jefes...
<EduardoR> pocos indios
<EduardoR> http://ceibal.org.uy/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=493:organigrama&catid=35&Itemid=29
<libertcharrua> bonita la pagina
<EduardoR> ellos no desarrollan software libre, ese Departamento no lo crearon
<libertcharrua> no desarrolllan nada entonces?
<libertcharrua> los de argentina dices verdad
<EduardoR> no, los desarrollos no pueden ser SL, no pueden por Ley, dicen
<EduardoR> los de aqui
<EduardoR> si pagan por un proyecto, son propietarios de los derechos y no son en SL
<libertcharrua> que no se puede crear por ley software libre en uruguay?
<EduardoR> recuerda que el autor no es propietario de derechos, cuando alguien te lo paga
<EduardoR> es por la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual
<libertcharrua> ah el que paga lo licencia como quiere
<EduardoR> En Uruguay, se puede, pero LAtu no te lo paga
<EduardoR> el que paga, se llama "propietario", hasta en software libre, 
<EduardoR> aunque a Stallman no le guste nombrarlo
<libertcharrua> estaba pensando en eso jejejej
<EduardoR> el software propietario es TODO, el SL y el privativo
<EduardoR> es un error de traduccion
<EduardoR> "propietary" es Ingles es otra cosa
<EduardoR> el SL dicen que no es PRopietary, pero en español no debería ser traducido directo como propietario
<libertcharrua> pensé el privativo era propietario incluso creí que decir priovativo era refiriendose despectivamente al software no liobre 
<libertcharrua> privativo*
<EduardoR> el software Libre delproyecto GNu, el propietario es la FSF
<EduardoR> es el que tiene el derecho de licenciar
<EduardoR> es español es privativo
<EduardoR> en ingles hay problemas con libre/gratis
<EduardoR> en español hay otros problemas
<libertcharrua> ah privativo es la manera correcta de llamarlo entonces
<EduardoR> pero nadie se anima a decirlo abiertamente
<EduardoR> por 2 razones
<EduardoR> 1) va en contra de la FSF cambiar el discurso
<EduardoR> no se puede decir nada "nuevo" que no sea lo publicamente dicho por la FSF
<EduardoR> está desaconsejado,
<EduardoR> y está escrito en las páginas de la FSF que se puede decir y que no se puede decir
<EduardoR> opss
<EduardoR> 2) habría que decir que el SL es el software que cumple 4 libertades y 1 restricción
<libertcharrua> supongo la restricción es la de cambiar la licencia
<EduardoR> por lo que si Libertad es sinónimo de no tener restricciones 
<EduardoR> SL no es libre
<EduardoR> si, no poder cambiar la licencia es una prohibición, una restricción
<EduardoR> es buena, pero es así
<EduardoR> es una restricción
<EduardoR> si salís a decir que el SL no es libre los talibanes te linchan
<EduardoR> jaja
<libertcharrua> entiendo no quieran meterse en ese berengenal
<EduardoR> yo opino, con mucho respeto, que es un tema de definiciones
<libertcharrua> eso me parece ya es marearse por los puntos y las comas
<EduardoR> exacto
<EduardoR> si definimos al SL como tal, está todo bien
<libertcharrua> y llevaria a devates improductivos y nocivos
<EduardoR> pero me reservo el derecho de que habría que evitar la palabra "libre" en ese contexto
<EduardoR> si nombramos al SL, es "Software Libre" con mayusculas y comillas 
<libertcharrua> la licencia freebsd creo permite "cerrar" el código
<EduardoR> pero decir q es mejor porque es libre
<EduardoR> es incorrecto
<EduardoR> porque no es libre
<EduardoR> es el nombre, nada mas
<EduardoR> las licencias BSD son libres y no tienen restricciones
<EduardoR> asi que son libres
<EduardoR> pero es un tema de definiciones
<libertcharrua> humm stallman siempre dice que SL es el que da 4 libertades las cuales ya sabemos dice software libre es esto en ese sentido es correcto pues nombra la cosa como el la definió
<EduardoR> estuve discutiendo esto en la Universidad que hay un proyecto sobre el tema
<libertcharrua> aunque la definición no sea la cosa en si
<EduardoR> la definicion es buena y la licvencia también me parece buena
<EduardoR> pero discutir si algo es mas o menos libre, es un disparate
<libertcharrua> digamos que es una definición heterológica
<EduardoR> esa no la tengo, que es eso?
<libertcharrua> hay palabras autológicas y heterológicas
<libertcharrua> autológicas son las que se definen así mismas
<libertcharrua> heterológicas no
<libertcharrua> hay un ejemplo un ejemplo no s eme ocurre
<EduardoR> eso leía 
<EduardoR> será heterologica, entonces
<EduardoR> si, meparece que es correcto
<EduardoR> para mi las cosa pasa por tener una licencia como la quiera definir la FSF o no
<EduardoR> si la quiere definir como libre, le doy el crédito total
<EduardoR> ellos inventaron el término
<EduardoR> si quieren decir que ubuntu no es libre, perfecto, no es libre
<EduardoR> Canonical dice que es Open Source, por eso dejaron de decir que es libre
<EduardoR> la hicieron fácil
<libertcharrua> por lo menos es mas libre que la propiedad de licencias de microsoft o mac que no permiten redistribuir prestar niu nada
<libertcharrua> creo el mismo torvalds dijo eso de linux pero no estoy seguro
<EduardoR> si, claro
<EduardoR> el error que planteo que se malentiende es que el que paga a un empleado para hacer software, es el propietario de los derechos
<EduardoR> incluso si modifica un SL (que lo hace porque la licencia se lo permite)
<EduardoR> es el propietario, o dueño, "owner"
<EduardoR> es el que dice si lo redistribuye como SL o no lo distribuye
<EduardoR> si no lo distribuye, no corre la licencia
<EduardoR> es el propietario, no puede licenciarse a si mismo, 
<libertcharrua> pero deverá pagar algo al autor del software original para usar de tal derecho supongo
<EduardoR> una licencia es un contrato entre 2 o mas partes
<EduardoR> no, nada, 
<EduardoR> las licencias son cuando se "redistribuye"
<libertcharrua> o sea tomo algo que creaste tu lo modifico y puedo redistribuirlo bajo otra licencia?
<EduardoR> porque el propietario, lo licencia a un tercero
<EduardoR> nop
<EduardoR> podés modificarlo y usarlo para vos
<libertcharrua> ah si lo redistribuyo es otra cosa
<EduardoR> exacto
<EduardoR> por eso todos se confunden
<EduardoR> porque no lo aclaran
<EduardoR> todas las aclaraciones son sobre la redistribución
<EduardoR> nadie quere nombrar el caso de ser el propietario
<EduardoR> propietario de la modificacion tambien
<EduardoR> porque ser propietario es mala palabra
<libertcharrua> el cuco del SL
<EduardoR> el SL no está en contra del a Propiedad Intelectual, ni de los Derechos de Autor
<EduardoR> es una trapizonda, usando las leyes actuales
<libertcharrua> eso lo entiendo si
<EduardoR> por ejemplo si la UdelaR hace software y lo usa la propia UdelaR
<EduardoR> no hay licencia
<EduardoR> no se necesita licencia si uno es propietario
<EduardoR> pero si querés poder ponerlo en una web, para que lo bajen en otro lado, hay que licenciarlo de alguna forma
<libertcharrua> pero ese software no se podria usar fuera del ambito de la udelar
<libertcharrua> ahi va si 
<libertcharrua> te entiendo
<EduardoR> si le pones Todos los Derechos Reservados, es privativo
<EduardoR> y si no ponés nada?
<EduardoR> por la ley de P.I, es privativo tambien
<EduardoR> solo si le ponés por todos lados que es GPL, entonces el libre
<libertcharrua> eso lo decia montoya en un podcast
<EduardoR> pero quien tiene la potestad de decidir "ceder" ese derecho?
<libertcharrua> si no licencias cualquier cosa eres el propietario eso valia apra una foto que publicas en internet por ejemplo
<EduardoR> aqui todos se garcan, y le preguntan a algún abogado y sonamos
<libertcharrua> supongo el creador de la obra sea software o  lo que sea
<EduardoR> nadie se anima a poner GPL, si no tenés derecho, porque estarías "regalando" algo del Estado
<EduardoR> y Sumario contigo!!!!
<EduardoR> Si yo trabajando en el Estado, hago un soft y le pongo GPL, y lo cuelgo en una página, me las puedo ligar bien feo
<EduardoR> porque mi director no me autorizó
<EduardoR> a regalar algo del estado
<EduardoR> asi también, mi director tendría que pedir permiso, mas arriba
<libertcharrua> ah entonces es el que paga
<libertcharrua> el que decide la licencia
<EduardoR> y así sucecivamente, hasta que algún abogado va a decir que no sabe, pero por las dudas, digan que no se puede, es mas seguro
<EduardoR> claro, el que paga es el Estado, es el propietario
<EduardoR> el autor, no es el tenedor de los derechos
<EduardoR> la única forma serái que a priori, yo haga un contrato
<EduardoR> específico, que fuera de horario, en mi casa, sin usar recursos del Estado, esté haciendo un programa, y así, entonces es mío 
<libertcharrua> y si haces algo en tu casa en tu tiempo libre aunque trabajes para el estado haciendo software?
<EduardoR> casi, 
<libertcharrua> tienes derecho a licecniarlo?
<libertcharrua> o sea tiene que constar por contrato
<EduardoR> un abogado del Estado podría decir que estoy  usando ideas provistas por yo trabajar para el Estado
<libertcharrua> o no estar en dependencia de nadie para ejercer como programador
<EduardoR> por ejemplo, una universidad, te manda hacer un trabajo de curso
<EduardoR> todo lo que hagas es de la universidad
<EduardoR> eso lo dice claro, la ley
<EduardoR> claro, si hay dependencia, estás frito
<EduardoR> lo que hace un alumno es de la institución que le está enseñando
<EduardoR> es terrible, no?
<libertcharrua> suena horrible si
<EduardoR> probablemente nunca exista en el estado un abogado que quiera ir contra un empleado así
<EduardoR> pero si el proyecto e sun éxito de plata
<EduardoR> entonces es apetitoso, demandar
<EduardoR> si el proyecto me lo quiere comprar Microsoft, sodos se sacan los ojos!!!
<libertcharrua> siempre el cochino dinero
<libertcharrua> en resumen
<EduardoR> si el programa es una mierda, nadie le importa
<EduardoR> en el estado nadie hace SL, por miedo de que sea un éxito
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> es la fucking verdad
<libertcharrua> no importa lo que estudiaste, las horas que pasaste frente al pc tu dedicación a algo y tus intereses al hacer ese algo el que pone la plata es el que decide
<EduardoR> o no, porque una universidad privada, la pagás vos, encima
<libertcharrua> y nadie puede permitirse hacer algo por nasa
<libertcharrua> faa ni siquiera eso 
<EduardoR> mas vale que hayas terminado la carrera
<EduardoR> yo no se como el de Facebook, no le cayeron
<EduardoR> porque el tipo no se recibió
<EduardoR> y el campus donde vivía, era de la universidad
<libertcharrua> habrá llegado  a un acuerdo
<EduardoR> y ellos SABEN como demandar
<EduardoR> en la película no nombraron ese tema
<libertcharrua> y la publicidad  en esta universidad surgió esto
<EduardoR> quizás por ESO no lo nombraron, porque arreglaron!
<EduardoR> la viste?
<libertcharrua> no ni idea que hubiera una película sobre eso
<EduardoR> todo son contratos de NDA non disclousure agreement
<libertcharrua> y ni se tubo que morir el tipo che
<EduardoR> la peli de Facebook
<EduardoR> "La Red Social"
<EduardoR> la historia de las 2 demandas cruzadas contra MArk
<libertcharrua> mark? 
<EduardoR> el dueño de Facebook
<EduardoR> Mark Zukermberg o algo asi
<libertcharrua> ah 
<libertcharrua> si ya habia googleado jeje
<EduardoR> ante un éxito, todos los tiburones se ponen como locos
<EduardoR> incluso años después puede ser un problema
<EduardoR> lo que me dijeron de que el Latu no puede liberar los proyectos en SL, me suena que no saben como hacerlo
<EduardoR> porque el Estado paga por un proyecto y es triste que no se pueda liberar como SL
<libertcharrua> ni les preocupara quizá, cada uno cuida su chiringuito
<EduardoR> los del CEibal JAm, si pueden si lo hacen por las suyas
<EduardoR> claro
<EduardoR> por eso hay una gran calentura
<libertcharrua> y un bune sueldito a fin de mes ya es algo
<EduardoR> pensar que este chat está todo grabándose, je
<libertcharrua> y arriesgarse a perder un buen empleo no es para cualquiera hay que comer 
<libertcharrua> uuuh si jajja a mi no me afecta pero a ti no se
<EduardoR> quizás
<EduardoR> no me importa
<EduardoR> puedo estar equivocado
<libertcharrua> hagamos  como que hablábamos del tiempo che que frio lo parió
<EduardoR> jaja, si, este que entró es un espía....
<EduardoR> Hola Triviox, como andás!!!
<Triviox> como estas EduardoR
<libertcharrua> buenas noches Triviox 
<Triviox> aca, viendo que cocinar
<Triviox> buenas libertcharrua
<Triviox> medio tarde para arrancar el relleno de unas empanadas, no? =S
<EduardoR> benditos fideos :)
<libertcharrua> nunca es  tarde para satisfacer un apetito de la índole que sea
<Triviox> yo iba a comprar panchos, mi novia no me dejo; ahora serían ideales ¬¬
<EduardoR> y los panchos, claro
<EduardoR> y cuando no, arroz
<Triviox> mmm creo que hay huevos.. me parece que terminaremos en arroz con huevos...
<libertcharrua> cocidos
<Triviox> fritos es mas rico, por más para limpiar también..
<libertcharrua> por eso cocidos
<libertcharrua> lo tiras a la olla con el arroz y listo
<libertcharrua> a no ser que cocines el arroz en 8 minutos como yo
<Triviox> mmm esa es buena, pero desde control de stock (mi novia) me informan que solo nos queda 1 huevo =(
<EduardoR> yo tengo siempre cebolla y zanahoria picada
<libertcharrua> un baso de arroz 2 vasos de agua hirviendo y no tienes que colar el arroz
<Triviox> creo que voy a empezar a picar cebollita para las empanadas..
<Triviox> si, asi lo hago yo libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> Triviox, +1
<EduardoR> mas bien
<libertcharrua> voy a fritarme un chorizo de los que hice hoy 
<EduardoR> pero cuando le pongo "cosas", me falta agua
<libertcharrua> rellenos con morrón y queso
<EduardoR> pero tengo a mano,por si falta
<Triviox> aquella anda psicodelica, no hicimos la cena y esta haciendo el postre :S.. un pionono (se llama asi creo) relleno de duce de leite.-
<EduardoR> yo congelo coasas picadas
<Triviox> que rico un choripan ¬¬
<Triviox> bueno, creo que pinto bar de la esq; ya vengo 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> por lo menos hay postre
<EduardoR> conozco a varias que primero hacen el postre, y después piden al bar...
<EduardoR> recorcholis, yo tampoco tengo para comer...
<EduardoR> pero tengo panchos
<EduardoR> pero me quedé sin pan, terrible
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo...
<libertcharrua> otra cosa para las emergencias alimenticias son las sopitas crema
<EduardoR> aqui salió polenta instantánea, con cebollita y  zonahoria en salsa, opa
<EduardoR> y el xubuntu se sigue instalando, 
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<libertcharrua> buenas
<libertcharrua> buen provechp
<libertcharrua> http://buenos-programas.blogspot.com/2008/02/por-fin-he-descubierto-para-que-sirve.html
<Triviox> estás EduardoR? Al final no nos decidíamos por que comprar; entonces encaramos hacer las dichosas empanadas
<Triviox> jaja acabo de cerrar la última
<invitado> Donde consigo el ubuntu 10.10 64 bit original?
<invitado> descarga ó algo
<Triviox> dame 1 segundo invitado
<Triviox> te paso el link de la pagina
<Triviox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso ahi lo tienes invitado
<invitado> Idolo!!
<Triviox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ y allí tienes todas las descargas para el 10.10
<invitado> gracias!
<Triviox> de nada! =)
<invitado> pronto me vengo con aportes de ubuntu subo videos en youtube y despues paso el link en el facebook de ubuntu uruguay
<invitado> de apoco se aprende
<invitado> gracias
<invitado> y gracias al equipo de ubuntu uruguay por estar dispuesto a ayudar!
<invitado> http://www.apple.com/es/icloud/
<invitado> malditos de apple copiaron ubuntu one
<invitado> fijense y vean la nube de mac http://www.apple.com/es/icloud/
<invitado> malditos de apple copiaron ubuntu one fijense y vean la nube de mac http://www.apple.com/es/icloud/
<invitado> Hola, quisiera saber donde puedo bajar el ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<invitado> Hay alguien ahí?
<invitado> ¿?
<victortyau> espera
<victortyau> che
<victortyau> con calma
<invitado> Ok, esperare :)
<victortyau> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<invitado_> Hola otra vez, se me corto la conexión, me dirian por favor donde puedo descargar el ubuntu 10.10 para 64 bit
<invitado_> Gracias, chau.
<invitado_> PUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!
<victortyau> veo que ese invitado
<victortyau> nunca a a decir su nombre
<virusuy> victortyau: no te molestes en contestarle si notas una actitud agresiva por parte del invitado
<virusuy> sabemos quien puede ser, pero ignarlo es lomejor
<virusuy> De hecho, el webchat me parece una desventaja
<victortyau> si claro
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-18
<ratman_> holas
<PabloRubianes> que tal ratman_ ?
<ratman_> bien y por alli 
<virusuy> Hiya!
<virusuy> que dice la shenchi ?
<ratman_> yo leyendo un pco 
<ratman_> aunque se ta haciendo hora ufff
<ratman_> odio tener que levantarme temprano 
 * virusuy se pidió el lunes libre :-D
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien ratman_ 
 * PabloRubianes mirando la NBA
<ratman_> yo pensaba pero un maldito server se rompio 
<ratman_> jejej
<virusuy> jeje
<virusuy> dios los tenga en la gloria
<ratman_> saben mejor me voy a ir a preparar, 
<ratman_> nos vemos mañana
<virusuy> bye
 * ratman_ PabloRubianes a ver cuando sale una reunion jejej
<ratman_> ta mañana que descansen
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, no vas mañana tampoco ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si claro que vos
<PabloRubianes> voy
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> pense que no
<PabloRubianes> si yo le pongo el hombro a la organizacion
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> m4m4d3r4
<PabloRubianes> S4l4d0
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> Yo me pedi el dia
<virusuy> vuelvo en 10
<Jammsdel> Buenas
<Jammsdel> SergioMeneses: me puede dar una mano con algo?
<Jammsdel> o m4v ubuntulog2 virusuy alguno me ayuda con un problema?
<virusuy> ?
<virusuy> q paso ?
<Jammsdel> virusuy: como estas
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> vos?
<Jammsdel> bien gracias
<Jammsdel> mira tengo un temita
<Jammsdel> tengo la maquina particionada con win y mandriva
<Jammsdel> tengo ganas de volver a ubuntu donde tengo mandriva
<virusuy> aá
<virusuy> ajá
<Jammsdel> pero quiero saber si sabes como hacer funcionar el modem de ancel en ubuntu
<Jammsdel> yo no he podido hacerlo funcionar en ninguna distro de linux
<virusuy> pah, no uso eso
<virusuy> de hecho lo aborrezco salado
<Jammsdel> jejje
<Jammsdel> imagino
<Jammsdel> sobran las razones
<Jammsdel> pero es lo unico que tengo para conectarme por el momento
<virusuy> se.
<virusuy> lamentablmente no voy a poder ayudarte, porque desconozco del tema
<Jammsdel> bueno no te preocupes
<Jammsdel> dale no hay drama
<Jammsdel> gracias igual
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-19
<danielmato> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<danielmato> todo bien
<danielmato> que se cuenta?
<PabloRubianes> nada aca llevandola
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<danielmato> recien cenado
<danielmato> hubo que hacer compras...
<PabloRubianes> yo ni comi
<danielmato> confirmo 30 de junio talleres ?
<PabloRubianes> si monica da el ok
<PabloRubianes> manana es la oficializacion...
<danielmato> dijo que si, que no hay drama para ese dia
<PabloRubianes> se acuerdan gurises
<danielmato> upa, tomorrow a complicated day
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> ta yo estare
<danielmato> a que hora uruguay?
<PabloRubianes> 19
<danielmato> llevo compu, y por lo menos hago acto de presencia
<PabloRubianes> voy a dejar todo pronto ahora
<danielmato> irc no?
<PabloRubianes> sep
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> canal?
<PabloRubianes> creo que ubuntu-meeting
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> juntada mañana aca a que hora? me refiero a ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> para?
<danielmato> para organizarnos
<PabloRubianes> para que?
<danielmato> si es que es necesario...
<PabloRubianes> esta me la fumo yo
<PabloRubianes> si quiere alguien quiere estar para decir hola
<PabloRubianes> pero me van a preguntar a mi
<PabloRubianes> la otra vez fue asi
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> es para hacer acto de presencia, supongo que puede servir de algo... o tal vez no
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> acto de presencia sirve
<PabloRubianes> pero el que tiene que hablar soy yo
<danielmato> ok, no digo ni hola...
<PabloRubianes> jaja si
<PabloRubianes> pero lo que digo es que no te van a preguntar
<PabloRubianes> igual hay mas grupos
<PabloRubianes> para que veas como es
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tenes alguna buena foto de grupo?
<PabloRubianes> que haya mucha gente con el cartel de ubuntu?
<danielmato> busco y te cuento
<danielmato> pero creo que no...
<danielmato> a no ser las del último taller
<PabloRubianes> ya encontre las de maldonado
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> asi la pongo en el reapprobal
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> bueno, me toco ir a dormir...
<PabloRubianes> fijare
<PabloRubianes> fijate?
<danielmato> en?
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<danielmato> perfecto
<danielmato> está barbaro
<PabloRubianes> listo
<PabloRubianes> que duermas bein
<danielmato> salutes
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<danielmato> abrazo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> oferta de trabajo en Canonical https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=481
<PabloRubianes> estoy viendo eso
<SergioMeneses> yo queria aplicar
<SergioMeneses> pero piden ingles fluido
<PabloRubianes> es para soporte de u1?
<SergioMeneses> y yo para hablar si soy mas "indio"
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si... y soporte en general sobre el sistema
<PabloRubianes> el loco council se reune en 3 horas y media?
<SergioMeneses> ademas de cosas como de community manager
<SergioMeneses> mmm... a las 20utc
<SergioMeneses> eso son las 3pm aqui en co
<SergioMeneses> como a las 4 de uy
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<SergioMeneses> dame un seg y te confirmo q ando en el trabajo
<PabloRubianes> a las 5 creo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a las 17 de Montevideo
<SergioMeneses> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Loco+Council+June+2012+Meeting&iso=20120619T20&ah=1
<SergioMeneses> pero igual entra a penas puedas
<SergioMeneses> o estate conectado
<PabloRubianes> me voy a quedar conectado de ahora
<PabloRubianes> justo hoy es feriado
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo andaba hablando con Laura para lo del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> ash pero es q si hablando yo poco poco
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, #ubuntu-meeting?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> Chile tambien se va a presentar
<PabloRubianes> si eso vi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, salgo a comer algo nos hablamos ahora
<PabloRubianes> dale
<SergioMeneses> don PabloRubianes como va la causa?
<PabloRubianes> esperando al LoCo council
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> yo ando leyendo las solicitudes
<SergioMeneses> a ver q dudas me salen xD
<PabloRubianes> no me la compliques....
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, es la hora no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ash hablando con mi jefe se me sale el Español
<PabloRubianes> jajajajajjajaa
<virusuy> vamos nosotros eh!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, eso eso
<virusuy> URUGUAY NOMAAAAAAAAA
<virusuy> URUGUAY URUGUAY
<PabloRubianes> Uruguay noma!!!
<SergioMeneses> o0
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-20
<Triviox> buenas gentes =)
<sud0> hola LoCoS
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> nas danielmato
<danielmato> hola ratman
<ratman> bueno me voy al sobre nos vemos mañana
<danielmato> bye gente, nos vemos mañana
<usuario>     /server irc.freenode.net 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-21
<PabloRubianes> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-22
<ratman_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1zxDa3t0fg
<ratman_> jua
<ratman_> perdon por poner este link
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-23
<ubuntero> O_O
<ubuntero> hola, bueno queria saber como se instalan los programas en linux ubuntu 10.04  y aclaro es software descargado de softonic son archivos .tar
<ubuntero> porfabor enviarme los datos por correo electronico mi mail es todootakufer@hotmail.com
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-24
<paloma__> hola alguien me podria ayudar
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-18
<ratman> Hola
<juanlmera> buenas noches, estoy buscando ayuda en lo que se refiere a repositorios de Ubuntu, es posible conseguir ayuda aqui?
<ratman> hola
<ratman> qen que consta la duda
<ratman> juanlmera, 
<juanlmera> que debo poner en /etc/apt/sources.list  lo ultimo que puse es:  deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise main restricted universe multiverse
<SergioMeneses> noches!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy ratman \o
<SergioMeneses> unimix, \o
<calisto> halo. alguien ha probado webdav sobre owncloud?
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> :(
<ratman> que queires activar
<SergioMeneses> calisto, no
<calisto> ok
<ratman> 1 que version de ubuntu estas juanlmera 
<calisto> la verdad esta muy bueno, estoy considerando cambiar mi servidor samba por webdav
<ratman> a 12 04 supongo 
<juanlmera> ratman 12.04 LTS 64 bits, estoy tratando de instalar ZIMBRA
<calisto> no intente instalelo...
<ratman> a ver juanlmera 
<ratman> tas siguiendo alguna guia
<juanlmera> si pero no logro actualizar las dependencias que esa guia me pide, ya que no puede encontrarlos en el repositorio 
<calisto> Y esta guia para la gente de ubuntu esta  barvaro....
<calisto> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VGKPRTwvfo
<ratman> probastes activar los repos desde el centro de sofftware 
<ratman> en vez desde el source
<calisto> juanlmera: sugerencia
<calisto> actualiza ubuntu de la forma normal
<calisto> bajate el instalador
<calisto> de la pagina web
<calisto> de zimbra
<calisto> y ejecutalo
<calisto> eso va  a ser más nuevo que el zimbra si existe que tengas para tu distro
<juanlmera> estoy mas familiriazado con Debian, pero en Ubuntu no sé cuál es el centro de software 
<ratman> ta bueno el video ese calisto 
<ratman> yo estaba biendo este la parte en que lo instala
<ratman> http://www.jorgedelacruz.es/2013/04/12/instalando-zimbra-8-0-3-ubuntu-12-04/
<ratman> el punto 4
<calisto> yo tengo instalado sobe debian
<calisto> y anda muy bien
<calisto> lo que hice fue bajarme el instalador
<calisto> es mas lo tengo sobre debian 6
<juanlmera> en Debian todo me funciona con deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/debian/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib, si hay algo similar en Ubuntu les agradecería
<calisto> de la web
<calisto> juanlmera: pero cual es el problema que tenes?
<calisto> gracias ratman
<juanlmera> no puedo instalar esta sentencia apt-get install sqlite3 libperl5.14 libpcre3 libgmp3c2 lib32gmp3-dev 
<juanlmera> porque me dice que no lo encuentra en los repositorios
<juanlmera> puedes pasarme lo que tienes en tu equipos en /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<calisto> juanlmera: me parece que el instalador de zimbra tiene todo lo que necesitas
<calisto> y no tenes que instalar nada extra
<calisto> pero derrepente estoy pirando..
<ratman> un seg 
<calisto> ahora como no te va a encontrar sqlite3
<ratman> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<ratman> # newer versions of the distribution.
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<ratman> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<ratman> ## distribution.
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<ratman> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ratman> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<ratman> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates universe
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates universe
<ratman> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
<ratman> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
<ratman> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
<ratman> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<ratman> ## security team.
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates multiverse
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates multiverse
<ratman> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<ratman> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<ratman> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<ratman> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<ratman> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<ratman> deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ratman> deb-src http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ratman> ese es todo mi source jejeje
<calisto> lo que pasa ratman que juanlmera esta intentando instalar zimbra en debian 6 siguiendo la doc para ubuntu
<juanlmera> cuando ejecuto ./instal me dice que necesito algunas dependencias 
<juanlmera> Checking for suggested prerequisites...      MISSING: pax does not appear to be installed.      FOUND: perl-5.14.2      MISSING: sysstat does not appear to be installed.      MISSING: sqlite3 does not appear to be installed.
<juanlmera> gracias ratman, espero que con estos repositorios pueda instalar Zimbra
<calisto> juanlmera: para que si pones esos repos en debian
<calisto> lo cagas...
<calisto> ojOOOOO
<ratman> calisto, 
<ratman> tiene ubuntu 
<ratman> no entendi porqu eno usa debian si se siente mas comodo
<juanlmera> calisto, estoy intentando instalar zimbra en ubuntu, la referencia a ubuntu es que estoy familiarizado con esta distribución
<calisto> seguro 
<calisto> porque pusiste mas temprano  deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/debian/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib
<ratman> coya cambiar de pc
<ratman> adonde estoy 
<ratman> me toy garcando de frio 
<ratman> ya regreso
<ratman> toy
<juanlmera> exit
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-19
<ubuntero_> leru leru
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> don virusuy 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-20
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: como andas ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, aprendiendo sobre mongodb
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<SergioMeneses> don ratman \o
<ratman> hola
<ratman> hoy tuve jugando con inkscape 
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, :)
<SergioMeneses> ya vuelvo... 
<SergioMeneses> unimix_, \o\
<ratman> comando util
<ratman> mkvextract tracks video.mkv 2:video.srt
<ratman> extrae un subtitulo de un video mkv
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> magu42: ping !!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pong
<virusuy> como andas ?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<magu42> aguante el rock , muerte el punk!!!
<virusuy> todo bien
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> Hoy estuve con
<virusuy> "Orientales la patria o la tumba, libertad o con gloria igual vais a morir ! "
<virusuy> asi que date cuenta como viene la manito
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> mañana esta en vivo jono bacon con beuno haciendole una entrevista para ubuntu on air
<virusuy> a las 4pm UY
<magu42> donde=
<magu42> ups 4 pm
<virusuy> si 
<virusuy> www.ubuntuonair.com
<magu42> a beuno te lo perdiste de conocer en la ubuconla 
<magu42> www.ubuntuonair.com  , anotado
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> bueh, tengo algo que decir
<virusuy> compre disco SSD
<virusuy> y esto es una locura, vuela, casi literalmente
<magu42> de cuanto?
<virusuy> 250
<magu42> uhh  rompiste la chanchita mismo!!
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> si
<magu42> pero valen la pena 
<magu42> andan volando
<virusuy> iba a dejar la note con 8Gb de ram y SSD, pero no habia ram
<magu42> pero no para servers
<virusuy> para servers rinden si lo usas en una especie de "cache"
<virusuy> bah, 
<magu42> tienen menos ciclos de vida que un hdd todavía
<virusuy> los modelos nuevos de storage tienen una funcionalidad que se llama easy tier, que analizan la data que tienen ellos, y mueven las mas leidas a discos de SSD
<virusuy> y si dejan de tener mucha actividad la vuelven a discos comunes.
<magu42> pahhh , me mató eso .
<magu42> onda smart storage 
 * magu42 inventa 
<IgnacioUy> EduardoR, ping
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> con un resfrío y laburando
<EduardoR> este finde definimos las nuevas camisetas
<IgnacioUy> EduardoR, :) ¿La envias el lunes?
<EduardoR> no está mas, e llegó el msg de G+?
<IgnacioUy> No ¿Cual?
<EduardoR> uff, agarrate
<IgnacioUy> xq?
<EduardoR> la camiseta probablemente me la afanaron
<IgnacioUy> ?
<EduardoR> sí, por segunda vez!
<IgnacioUy> :-/
<IgnacioUy> Que desgracia la mia
<EduardoR> Quedó en es stand del viernes al sabado ya no estaba
<IgnacioUy> LPM
<IgnacioUy> Malditos hdp
<EduardoR> Pensalo positivamente, si estuvieras de camiseta, estarías resfriado :P
<IgnacioUy> Jaja
<EduardoR> por eso te decía que vamos a hacer mas camisetas y esta vez
<IgnacioUy> :)
<EduardoR> esta vez no hago la boludez de dejarla en ningún lado 
<IgnacioUy> Jajaja
<IgnacioUy> We :)
<IgnacioUy> No me llego el mensaje..
<IgnacioUy> Ya tendre alguna :)
<IgnacioUy> POr lo menos tengo la de CeibalJAM talle L :P
<EduardoR> ahora tengo una camiseta de Ubuntu Venezuela y otra del CERT.uy, pero no está para camisetas, 
<EduardoR> L? jajaja
<IgnacioUy> Si jaja
<IgnacioUy> "Crecé" me dijo el señor Flavio :P
<EduardoR> estás esperando crecer para usarla?
<IgnacioUy> Si, me dijeron que crezca ahora :P Jaja
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> Bueno, si seguimos así, cuando te la envíe ya no sos mas "S"
<IgnacioUy> Jajaja
<EduardoR> seguro que no querés una M?
<IgnacioUy> Manda una M si :P
<EduardoR> es mejor porque la experiencia me dice que las tengo de hace 3 años y están perfectas
<IgnacioUy> Jajajja
<EduardoR> probablemente dure 5 años como nada
<IgnacioUy> No te olvides de los stickers ¿y el collar ese? :P Jaja
<IgnacioUy> [Bueno, voy a cambiar de canal en la  tele porque esta la pesada de Cristina en cadena nacional]
<EduardoR> si, pensemos en grande y te hago una M
<EduardoR> En el evento se vendieron TODOS los talles
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, IgnacioUy virusuy saludos!
<IgnacioUy> SergioMeneses, Saludos!
<EduardoR> hola!!
<IgnacioUy> :-o
<EduardoR>  
<IgnacioUy>  
<IgnacioUy>  
<IgnacioUy>  
<IgnacioUy>  
<EduardoR> Bueno, voy a almorzar
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, dale
<EduardoR> ta luego
<IgnacioUy> We! ¡Ta luego!
<EduardoR> (Hasta luego)
<EduardoR> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-22
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ping
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-23
<magu42> sáb jun 22 22:57:05 UYT 2013
<ismael> buenos dias
<ratman> nas magu42
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien y vos?
<ratman> bien llevandolo 
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:19)
<ratman> hace un rato llegue de la zonal de la corte
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-17
<magu42> lun jun 16 23:23:25 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-18
<magu42> mar jun 17 23:53:41 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-19
<ratman> holas
<magu42> holas
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien y vos?
<ratman> llevandolo 
<magu42> andabas perdido
<magu42> o no nos hemos encontrado acá
<ratman> a mi padre se le ocurrio arreglar el piso del patio
<magu42> uhhh
<ratman> y leavntaron tood 
<magu42> a laburar ratman 
<ratman> se rompio los ca;os
<ratman> un despelote
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> cuando hay que romper , hay que romper  :-)
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> resultado mi mini vacacion 
<ratman> se onvirtio en plomeria
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> que se le va a hacer  ;(
<ratman> y si 
<ratman> por suerte lo del patio se contrato a alguien 
<ratman> asi que solo plomero
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> que pique otro
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> totalmente
<ratman> los informaticos no servimos paeso 
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> si se nos uiebra los dedos ue hacemos
<ratman> estoy viendo big bang theory
<magu42> en warner?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> los de hd
<magu42> voy a ver 
<magu42> ahi terminó  jeje
<ratman> jej
<ratman> son unos grandes
<magu42> me haces ir hasta la tele!!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-20
<magu42> jue jun 19 23:42:40 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-21
<magu42> Todos bots
<magu42> pa´log
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> Coff!
<ratman> tas enfermo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos los humnos y los Bots
<ratman> que tas tosiendo
<CarlosNeyPastor> es una forma de avisar que ando por aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas bien ratman ?
<ratman> ams humos son CarlosNeyPastor y pablo 
<ratman> hehe
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 como va
<ratman> que siempre tan awai
<ratman> que malo soy 
<ratman> ahi andamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguis golpeando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> aunque este en el piso 
<ratman> siempre
 * CarlosNeyPastor dice que ratman es malo
<ratman> me tienen abandonado
<ratman> je
<ratman> vistes el mensaje que pase
<ratman> con las catividades
<CarlosNeyPastor> si lo vi  
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy un cacho complicado ahora 
<ratman> la vida es complicada
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ya en estos dias me libero y arranco a escribir
<CarlosNeyPastor> demaciado 
<ratman> si te muestro como tengo la casa
<ratman> si agua
<ratman> lebantada
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy hablando para migrar un comunal al SL
<ratman> levantada
<CarlosNeyPastor> por?
<ratman> tenems muchas cosas para ver
<ratman> buen mejor lo dejo para la reunion
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso con lo de las reuniones que propusiste por mail ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> a que hora?
<ratman> sigo esperando
<ratman> respuestas
<ratman> no se pusieron de acuerdo con el dia
<ratman> asi ue aui sigo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para mi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera
<CarlosNeyPastor> mas o menos a uqe hora tiene uqe seR?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hacemos IRC?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-22
<magu42> ups no escuche el beep , estaba medio lejos
<CarlosNeyPastor> que feo
<magu42> nahh
<magu42> voy y vengo
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas viendo furbo?
<magu42> el ultimo partido de hoy no
<magu42> el de  alemania y argentina si
<magu42> no les doy mucha bola igual
<ratman> je
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<magu42> ahora apareces ratman 
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> je
<magu42> en 5 voy a comer
<ratman> buen probecho 
<magu42> pero le damos a la wiki de tarde si queres
<magu42> no encontré donde estás editando
<magu42> yo siempre subí a eventos
<magu42> ahora si , a comer
 * magu42 morfando
<magu42> ratman⟿ ping
<ratman> magu42, 
<ratman> holas
<magu42> viendo tu edicion de la wiki
<magu42> ratman⟿ para cuando vuelvas , actualicé toda la wiki eventos y redirgí todos los links del reaproval que vos habías linkeado a sitios generales a la wiki 
<magu42> me re pudrí de copiar y pegar por todos lados
<ratman> holas
<ratman> ok 
<magu42> andabas ahi jeje
<ratman> termine recien 
<magu42> todo bien 
<ratman> de ducharme luego del ejercicio hehhe
<magu42> te dejaba mensaje por si me iba
<magu42> fijate la wiki eventos ahora 
<magu42> completé el 2013
<magu42> y el 2014 solo flisol
<magu42> no hicimos nada mas
<magu42> ??
<magu42> basicamente me afané todo lo de eduardor del sitio y lo arrastré a la wiki y alguna cosa más por ahi
<ratman> laverdad
<magu42> y ahora me acordé porque lo habia abandonado , es un embole hacerlo
<guti> hola buenas tardes
<magu42> hola guti 
<guti> que tal?
<magu42> bien
<guti> tengo un preoblema y quizas puedan ayudarme
<magu42> vos
<magu42> si podemos , con mucho gusto
<guti> el tema es asi...
<guti> tengo una notebook hp pavilion 17, y deseo pribar ubuntu en ella... cree un live usb con la iso utilizando rufus... pero al momento de cargar el so la pantalla queda negra
<guti> como puedo solucionarlo?
<magu42> a veces arranca con el brillo al minimo , probá dandole f3 
<magu42> la iso con que la hiciste live usb?
<magu42> rufus??
<guti> ok no se me habia ocurrido.... si rufus-1.4.6, un programa que permite crear live usb
<magu42> es para windows?
<guti> si trabaja en plataforma windows
<magu42> no lo conocia , bien
<guti> probare lo del brillo a ver si es eso... gracias
<magu42> he escuchado que pasa a veces eso
<magu42> después como dejarlo fijo en el brillo correcto es otro tema jeje
<magu42> hay varios tutos en la web
<guti> si creo que va a ser mas complicado que el f3 jajaj
<magu42> de como hacerlo
<magu42> seguro
<magu42> :-)
<guti> hasta luego y nnuievamente gracias
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ como va ,  tenés las  fotos que hiciste en el flisol ultimo ? 
<magu42> con el telefono creo 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> las mando por mail
<magu42> dale
<magu42> asi las subo a la wiki
<PabloRubianes> fue mail
<magu42> ok
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ una solo tenés?
<PabloRubianes> si saque una
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> le tuve que pegar un factory reset a la tablet de lo mal que andaba...
<magu42> o sea se salvaron las fotos en el anca de un piojo
<magu42> quedó muy pesada lo foto 1.5 mb
<ratman> yo las tengo en la camara
<ratman> luego las bajo 
<PabloRubianes> las fotos taban en el cel
<magu42> por favor ratman que no pesen mas de 600 k  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ratman> umm bueno vere que hago 
<ratman> jejej
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> acabo de subir la de pablo de 1.5 megas y demora en cargar y se me sale de la pantalla 
<PabloRubianes> hay que achicarla
<magu42> estoy dandole vueltas , no me acuerdo como era que las hacia calzar las fotos
<PabloRubianes> pero no tengo ni idea de como
<magu42> si , estoy en eso con draw
<ratman> de cuano las quieres
<magu42> de 600 k max
<magu42> nada de raw  de megas y megas  jajaja
<ratman> te mande algo 
<ratman> cambio de pc
<ratman> ya regreso
<magu42> la misma que me mando pablo
<ratman> pero la achique
<magu42> pero de 300kb , de lujo
<ratman> ya regreso 
<magu42> subo esa 
<magu42> dale
<ratman> nas
<magu42> ahora si quedó con esa foto más chica
<magu42> es la misma que me mandó pablo hace un rato
<ratman> gimp
<magu42> estaba probando con draw
<ratman> :)
<magu42> no lo hace como quiero ummmmm
<ratman> yo soy fiel a gimp 
<ratman> y inkscape
<magu42> yo más , pero me empaque con draw
<magu42> gimp +1
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<magu42> hola
<ubuntero> tengo una consulta (si es el lugar para hacerla)
<magu42> si , es lugar
<magu42> de ahi a que sepamos . es otra cosa :-)
<ubuntero> jaja
<ubuntero> seguramente me pueden ayudar
<magu42> dale tranquilo ubuntero 
<ubuntero> tengo que instalar la impresora pero no me reconoce el disco de instalación
<ratman> que impresora es
<magu42> el disco de instalacion es para windows normalmente
<ubuntero> eso es lo que pensé
<ubuntero> canon mp 250
<ubuntero> multifunción
<ubuntero> no pienso volver a windows
<PabloRubianes> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/canon-drivers-for-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<ubuntero> a ver
<PabloRubianes> me tengo que ir, pero aca los muchachos con ese link pueden ver que hacer
<ubuntero> estuve buscando drivers online pero no tuve suerte
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ahi esta el ppa de los drivers
<magu42> lo estaba viendo
<ubuntero> ahi ca
<ubuntero> ahi va
<magu42> lo que sabia era mas dificil
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> con ppa todo
<magu42> +1 PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> me tengo que ir... pero bueno espero haber ayudado
<PabloRubianes> suerte ubuntero 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, nos vemos
<magu42> nos vemos PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> y ubuntero te esperamos en la vuelta!
<ubuntero> muchas gracias gente
<ubuntero> esa descargado el update ya
<ubuntero> soy relativamente nuevo con este OS
<magu42> no hay problema ubuntero 
<ubuntero> volveré!
<magu42> te esperamos
<ubuntero> gracias
<magu42> habrá hecho andar la cannon?
<ratman> esperemos
<ratman> hay muchainfo 
<ratman> de esa impresora
<magu42> si ya vi
<ratman> parece
<magu42> no sabia lo del ppa
<magu42> en .deb están los dos drivers
<magu42> mi epson multifuncion la enchufo y anda sola 
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> yo no tengo impresora
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo samsung
<PabloRubianes> pero venia con los drivers de linux
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> epson no precisa nada , anda je
<magu42> solo instalo a mano el stylus-toolbox  para ver los niveles de tinta
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-16
<lia> barbanegra andate a la reconcha de tu puta madre, re mal parido, hijo de re 1000 putas
<lia> barbanegra saludos
<lia> un abrazo desde Argentina
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-17
<ernalve_> Buenas, tengo un problemita y necesito ayuda, les cuento...
<ernalve_> quise reemplazar el escritorio Unity con Mate, pero después de haber desinstalado Unity y mientras instalaba Mate se cerró mi sesión de usuario y no he podido volver a ingresar. Tengo Ubuntu 14 y los códigos que seguí fueron estos para desinstalar unity http://blog.desdelinux.net/eliminar-unity-e-instalar-mate-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-10/  y estos otros para instalar Mate http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubu
<ernalve_> buenas, hay alguien por ahí? Necesito ayuda.
<lia> hola PabloRubianes
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-18
<CarlosNeyPastor> Señor magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todas las personas presentes y a los Bot tambien
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, aca, programando en Java
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que se cuenta?
<magu42> webeando nomás , esperando comer algo jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> Copado, yo ayer mande Launchpad a lo loco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> que andas haciendo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> te cuendo las novedades por privado
<lia> barbanegra andate a la concha de tu hermana
<barbanegra> que seas feliz
<lia> barbanegra andate a la reconcha de tu hermana
<barbanegra> que te hice para hablarme asi?
<lia> sos un mal nacido 
<barbanegra> ta bueno me estas trolleando
<barbanegra> Respete el CoC http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<barbanegra> si te hice algo malo, no se que puede ser, pero me gustaria enmendarlo si se puede de alguna forma
<barbanegra> pero la verdad ni idea porque me insultas
<lia> listo no te rompo mas las bolas barbanegra
<lia> listo me voy
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-19
<juacom99> wenas
<fab> buenas
<Guest67853> consulta
<dmurana> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2018-06-19
<rat-a> Que tal: Les parece bien esta definición de "hackear"?: "Es la aplicación de los conocimientos adquiridos acerca de un sistema determinado para aprovechar las soluciones de continuidad de dicho sistema, a fin de descubrir funciones no evidentes, implementar soluciones prácticas o acceder a recursos o activos normalmente no disponibles."
#ubuntu-uy 2020-06-18
<elliot3> hola como estan... saludos desde argentina
<free4fun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1TcDHrkQYgnuGNU
#ubuntu-uy 2020-06-20
<rat0ne> Bueno. No soy hacker,  pero me interesa esta subcultura.  ¿Debería decir subcultura? bueno, el caso es que acá estoy para aprender algo. Saludos!
<magu42> hola rat0ne 
<magu42> porque seria subcultura?   =)
<rat0ne> Hola! magu42, no lo se, se me ocurre que los programadores no son tan visibles en la sociedad, y sin embargo forman parte de su infraestructura. Quizas no todos juntos, pero si en forma de una red.
<magu42> programadores ?  donde donde
<magu42> jaja
<rat0ne> Los hackers creo que pueden er programadores o bien crackers.
<rat0ne> Depende para que usen sus hailidades y experiencia. Pienso yo.
<magu42> los hackers deben estudiar programacion matematicas y algoritmia , para ser algo serio y no lamers
<rat0ne> Eso. A eso me refiero.
<magu42> pero no entiendo la relación con éste canal de todos modos
<rat0ne> Porque sino seria muy aburido tener un canal si no se conversa de nada no?
<magu42> hay canales de hacking
<rat0ne> Jjajaja
<magu42> éste canal ha tenido mejores épocas ciertamente
<magu42> jaja
<rat0ne> Si. Hubo un tiempo en el que estuve por acá.
<rat0ne> Solo esta usted?
<magu42> y dos mas ,  mas los bots
<rat0ne> Si.
<rat0ne> Usted es programador?
<magu42> no
<rat0ne> Ese es otra pregunta. Cuando uno puede considerarse programador. Despues de tomar un curso y tener un título o es un aprendizaje continuo?
<rat0ne> Y que pasa cuando uno solo programa alguna cisa cuando lo necesita para alguna tarea puntual? eso lo hace a uno programador?
<rat0ne> *cosa
<magu42> si programas , sos programador que más?  el aprendizaje es continuo como en todo los ordenes , sino te quedás en el tiempo
<rat0ne> Cierto.
<rat0ne> Que piensas del canal? esta un poco tirado abajo. Bastante. Hace algun tiempo, hablo de un par de años venía por acá y esto estaba mucho más movido. Creo que hubo un furor con Ubuntu que, como que se fue diluyendo.
<rat0ne> Yo lo uso. Pero odio Gnome3
<magu42> hace años estabamos muchos de charla , pero el tiempo pasa y todos hemos aprendido ,  ya nadie necesita nada , y si lo necesita está google y la fibra al alcance 
<magu42> yo arranque solo en el 2007 leyendo con un modem telefonico  jajaja
<magu42> era horrible
<rat0ne> :-)
<rat0ne> Si, la primera version que instalé. recuerdo fue la 7.04. Ni me a cuerdo de la fecha, pero si de ese numero.
<magu42> si 7.04
<rat0ne> Tenia 12 años cuando tuve mi primer modem chillón, un poco antes usaba W95. Viejos tiempos.
<magu42> jaja
<rat0ne> Un amigo me contó de Linux, en algun momento y no le di mucha pelota... con el tiempo la primera vez instale, me acuerdo Suse. Suse Linux, KDE, me acuerdo que no entendia lo de los permisos y grupos y esas cosas y cometi el error de hacer el famoso chmod 777 en /
<rat0ne> rompi  todo y volvi a instalar XP  creo que era...
<rat0ne> fue gracioso
<rat0ne> 09091234
<rat0ne> no se si todavía sirve
<rat0ne> Adinet
<rat0ne> Dijo que había canales d hacking... pero de acá de Uruguay?
<rat0ne> no creo jajaj
<magu420> no creo que funcione  el 09091234   jajaja
<rat0ne> No yo tampoco. Hace años que no l pruebo tampoco.
<magu420> habría que busacar un modem telefonico para probar
<magu420> ja
<rat0ne> Que curioso sería. Debo tener alguno por ahí.
<rat0ne> 420 es una referencia al faso?
<magu420> jajaja
<magu420> nada 
<rat0ne> jeje si seguro
<magu420> cuando antel cambia la ip ,   hexchat me asigrna 420
<rat0ne> Estoy bromeando.  :-) además que no importaría tampoco.
<magu420> jaja
#ubuntu-uy 2020-06-21
<rat0ne> Volviendo al tema de los hackers, tengo entendido que hacker puede ser cualquiera que se apasione por un sistema cualquiera, sea informático o no, ejemplo, uno puede ser un hacker reparando motores de motos o creando o reparando artefactos electrónicos. Creo qe el concepto va mas allá de la programación y por eso me resulta interesante. 
<rat0ne> creo que esto mas en el campo de la filosofía. Pero ese es el punto en e lque las cosas se tornan interesantes.
<rat0ne> Enonces la pregunta ya no es mas quien es un hacker... sino quien no lo es. Y si como dice uno que otro loco por ahi, que el universo es una gran computadora, todos los cientificos e ingenieros serían hackers. 
<rat0ne> Perdón. Pero me gusta el tema.
<rat0ne> Y si el cerebro es un sistema informático... que diferencia a un chamán de un hacker?
<rat0ne> Creo que necesito un canal de filosofía. jajaj
<rat0ne> Chau...
<konne_> umode
<konne> Saludos!
